# DEZW'S Strength Journey..........



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

Been keeping a journal on one of the other forums I use but joined here and really like this place so bringing the journal here 

Quick stats.

Been training since I was 18, had alot of breaks due to injury, broke a leg last year which set me well back, train because I enjoy it.

Just started training shoulders again as hadn't trained them for 6 months or so due to injury.

I'm currently 28, 5'8", 13 stone exactly and have recently changed to a more strength training based programme, also trying to do 45mins cardio after every workout to keep fat down and keep me fit.

No weights today but earlier this morning did 45mins on the bike and apparently burned 450kcals.

My training is a basic push, pull and legs day.

1 main exercise which is currently 3 sets of 5 reps and then another 5 sets of assistance exercise of my choosing.

On the main exercise I am increasing it 2.5KG every week as long as I am successful with 3 sets of 5.

Will be changing to 5 sets of 3 reps and also will be doing 2's and 1's in the future.

Also here are the workouts from the last 2 weeks, just to give you an idea of what I'm doing.

Terrible push session today, felt like crap.

Push press 62.5 x 4, 4, 3.

Incline Bench 80 x 8, 90 x 4, 3.

Weighted dips 35 x 6, 6.

4 sets of tricep pushdowns.

Also did a few rounds of skipping and shadow boxing, at least enjoyed that.

Just didn't feel like I had any strength today.

Squats today, trying to change my squat style to a more powerlifting type squat.

So today I did around 10 sets between 6-10 reps and upto 110kg trying adjust to this new style.

Was assisted today by the only JJB trainer who is actually any use (Cheers Delboy)and he says I'm almost there with the new style squat, a few weeks practice and it will be sorted.

Also did 15 mins flat out on the x-trainer and a few rounds of skipping.

Well you probably guessed it, back day today.

Deadlift 160 x 5, 5, 5.

Grip starting to go on last 2 reps but still got them.

Bentover rows 80 x 6, 6.

BW Chins 9, 9 +5KG 6.

Also a little bit of triceps and abs.

Felt quite good today, this was a welcome change from the rest of this weeks training which felt totally dreadful.

Push Press 62.5 x 5, 5, 5 YEEEEEEEEEES!

Incline bench 80 x 8, 90 x 3.

Incline flyes 20 x 12, 22 x 10, 24 x 10.

Few sets of alternate db curls.

Then down the boxing for numerous rounds of sparring.

Have a sore left jaw and both eyes all bruised, only third time sparring in years, did not bad considering.

Just a shame my skin marks up so easy.

Leg day today.

Still getting used to the new style squat, legs handling it ok but traps and rear delts in agony with the current bar position.

Did loads of sets upto 120k, could only get 5 reps at this weight as stopped after 5 as the pain was too much.

Single leg extension 65 x 8, 70 x 6, 5, 5.

Also did some trap work.

And 45 mins on the x-trainer, place was roasting so even at a steady 140bpm the sweat was dripping out me.

Pull day today.

Deadlift 162.5 4, 4 with straps 5.

Need to get chalk.

Chins BW+5 7, 7 BW+10 4

Back and me in general felt done after this, but in a good way.

Hammer strength back row 55 x 12, 60 x 9.

Also some abs.

Concept II rower HIIT style, something I've never tried.

Warmup then 20sec flat out 40 sec rest, was done after 6 intervals.

Got 110, 109, 107, 106, 105 and 106m on the 6 intervals.

Then did 10 mins on x-trainer but stopped due to a bad stitch.

So did some swimming to compensate.

Tomorrow back to push day again and will be going for 3 sets of 65KG.

Cheers if you managed to read this far!

Dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well had a very hard day at work, 6 hours of brutal digging, left me tired.

But still made it to gym for push day.

Push press 65k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline bench DBs 38k x 9, 42k x 7, 6.

Incline flyes 24k x 12, 13.

I've not been doing the push press for long and my form is still sometimes iffy.

My best rep was the 4th of the 3rd set, weight just flew up so easy, but the first 3 reps were a life and death struggle.

Quite happy with the incline dbs, haven't used them for ages.

Alternate db curls 20k x 10, 24k x 5, 5.

Hammer strength bi curl 55k x 9, 9, 10.

Also a bit of abs.

No cardio as done enough at work.

Also just munched down a big plate of roast beef and oven chips, feel much better now


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

going to follow this mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice to have you on board for the journey mate.

Cheers.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Well had a very hard day at work, 6 hours of brutal digging, left me tired.
> 
> *Also just munched down a big plate of roast beef and oven chips, feel much better now*


Naughty, naughty! :lol:

how the hell do you manage to train after 6 hours of digging, especially with those weights!?


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

good luck with this mate,

pop in ocassionally to say hello.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Naughty, naughty! :lol:
> 
> how the hell do you manage to train after 6 hours of digging, especially with those weights!?


I'm not sure, the cans of Relentless might help hehe 

Had 2 more days dig since the last one, I'm feeling tired.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

coco said:


> good luck with this mate,
> 
> pop in ocassionally to say hello.


Cheers Coco, hopefully will post some interesting things to keep you going.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well had another 6 hours digging yesterday.

And 4 hours today, got away early as I had to go to the hospital to see the doc regarding a rotator cuff issue in my left shoulder, have been referred for an mri scan.

Also managed to fit in a bit of training.

Meant to be legs day.

So I'm still getting used to the new powerlifting low bar style squat, was having issues with pain were the bar was resting across my upper body.

Have managed to resolve this and bar now rests nicely over traps/rear delts, this was then causing a problem with my over-stretched wrists, but managed to resolve that as well.

Must have completed around 12-14 sets, no heavier than 100kg, by the end had managed to get some decent form together..............at last, and my traps/rear delts felt like they had had a workout themselves due to bar position.

Hopefully in the coming weeks I can get the weight up to what it was with the standard high bar squat which was 140k for 3 sets of 5 when I switched squat style.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well had an easier day at work today which was nice, and the weather is fantastic as well.

Pull day today and was trying out a new gym.

They have slightly different bars and other items to what I am used to and it made a big difference, for the better.

The Olympic bars are still 20kg, but the bar is slightly thinner which made gripping the bar with my small hands brilliant.

So onto the workout.

Deadlift 165k x 5, 5, 5

Then tried a few one rep maxes which I haven't attempted for a while.

180k x 1, 190k x 1, 200k fail, 200k fail.

Was quite happy with this.

Chins BW x 8, BW + 5K x 6, 6.

Then I had some fun flipping a tyre, bloody leaves you exhausted!

Finally did a little bit of tricep work and ab work.

Would usually do some cardio but felt satisfyingly tired so left it at that.

Will have a video up later.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Strong mofo for sitting at 13 stone dude.

Some nice lifting going on.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Strong mofo for sitting at 13 stone dude.
> 
> Some nice lifting going on.


Cheers buddy, you just made my day


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Video here:-


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good, good DL form.

Could of got 200 though if the warm up/prep was better planned out


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure I could have as well.

I'm on a 5 rep training plan just now, the 1 reppers were un-planned so as you say with some planning I reckon I was good for it, well that's what I'm telling myself anyway


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

unlucky mate on the 200.

always next time


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another day another couple of dollars.

I got to the gym at 5.35pm and it closed at 6 due to bank holiday.

So had to train fast which is not good when going for heavy weights which hammers the CNS, so here's a very quick and crappy push day.

Push Press 67.5k x 3, 3, 3.

Incline DBs 38 x 10, 42 x 6, 6.

Incline flyes 22k x 12, 12.

Quick bit of abs and that was it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Legs day today.

Have to say I have finally got the hang of the new powerlifting type squat, and it feels bloody great, only took me 3 weeks hehe!

Still not going for max weight but every set I felt solid and strong, also when slightly below parallel which is starting to feel natural.

All sets 5 reps.

Squat 60k, 80k, 100k, 110k, 120k, 125k, 130k, 135k.

More in the tank but called it a day there as was happy with that.

Also did some abs.

And biceps which I missed earlier in week.

Alternate db curl 22k x 7, 6, 6.

Hammer strength bi curl 60k x 9, 65k x 6, 5.

All in all a good day at the office


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quick update.

Weight today 12 stone 12, down slightly due to extreme amount of work I've done the last 2 weeks.

Should be going to the gym for a back session but absolutely knackered from grafting out in the sun all day so leaving it til tomorrow.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Weathers magic atm eh mate! I even got a bit of a tan today LOL, btw where do you train because your gym looks magic in your vid lol! Mine is about 15x15 ft and with a lack of plates etc


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good start to the journal will follow this too


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Weathers magic atm eh mate! I even got a bit of a tan today LOL, btw where do you train because your gym looks magic in your vid lol! Mine is about 15x15 ft and with a lack of plates etc


The weather is lovely, just a shame I have to work in it, but better than rain for sure 

The gym in the video has just opened, actually doesn't have much equipment yet, but does have everything needed for a serious workout.

It is based in Chapelhall, Airdrie?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Gav182 said:


> Good start to the journal will follow this too


Cheers mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BLOODY GOT IT TODAY!!!! 200K DEADLIFT ONCE AGAIN!

Didn't think I would have managed after the week at work but went for as light a warmup as possibly and got it easy in the end.

Deadlift 120k x 5, 140k x 1, 160k x 1, 180k x 1, 200k x 1, 200k x 1, 167.5k x 5, 5.

Chins BW + 5k x 6, 6. BW + 10k x 5, 5.

Close grip bench 75k x 10, 80 x 7, 85k x 6.

A few sets of db skullcrushers.

Also did a little ab work, some skipping, some padwork and finally I couldn't leave without the obligatory tyre flip session.

Training going great just now, very happy


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just had a massive dinner, feel fooking full!

2 big steaks, some chicken nuggets and load of oven chips, take a while to digest this lot


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one on the deadlift mate, that's my target for the end of the month  roll on 500lbs


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks matey.

250k is my next goal, but trying to do it naturally so will take me a while.....you never know though I might accidently fall on a pin and end up hitting some juice!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL!! That would be an unfortunate blessing :lol: :innocent:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

How HOT was it the day!!!!!!!!!!!!??????

Was sweating buckets at work and due to a friend's mum dying and me having to go to a Rosary (Catholic stuff) for her at 7pm I had to squeeze in a quick session, which resulted in me sweating off another couple of lbs!

Push Press 70k x 2, 3, 2, 3, 3.

Incline DBs 35k x 10, 40k x 6, 7.

Incline flyes 22.5k x 13, 25k x 9.

Also did a little bit of biceps super-setted with some plank ab work.

Finished off with 8 tyre flips in 23 seconds, was like a water feature after that!

Tyre feels too light now so going to duct tape 2 130-140kg tyres together and give that a bash.

Also my push press is still not perfect, but it is getting there and another few weeks should have me timing the push perfectly.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Here we have my supper, 3 rolls on square sausage, nice

http://www.uploadgeek.com/share-EB06_4A243BAA.html


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sweet, that looks like butchers square and not the supermarket pish!? I see you are as strict with your diet as me mate  I'm cutting and today since getting home from work I've had two tuna sandwiches, chicken breast mash potato and carrots, a pack of mini jaffa cakes, half a bottle of coke, two pro biotic yogurts and a steak burger and 3 egg omelette...oops. Zero carbs rest of the week for me then!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, and it was fookin sweltering today, my arms are burnt to ****, if it's this warm tomorrow the top will be coming off!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Sweet, that looks like butchers square and not the supermarket pish!? I see you are as strict with your diet as me mate  I'm cutting and today since getting home from work I've had two tuna sandwiches, chicken breast mash potato and carrots, a pack of mini jaffa cakes, half a bottle of coke, two pro biotic yogurts and a steak burger and 3 egg omelette...oops. Zero carbs rest of the week for me then!


Top notch butchers square bro 

My diet is pretty good, but like everyone else I love the odd cheat meal....and that was it!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Oh, and it was fookin sweltering today, my arms are burnt to ****, if it's this warm tomorrow the top will be coming off!


Was just as hot eh bro, I had the factor 30 on and I'm still burned.

My skin is as white as Ricky Hatton's!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

It was great bro! I'm starting to turn a nice shade of brown! Don't know how long it will last knowing our weather though


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

****ty leg session today.

Was at my best mates mums funeral earlier today then had a 4 hour drive afterwards to collect some velux windows.

Did some squatting and leg extensions but my heart just wasn't in it.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Damn sounds like a tough day bro, I wouldn't sweat it, we all have off days. Clear your head, get the focus back and kill your next session!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Back on form today  

Deadlift 170 x 5, 4, 4, 5.

Chins BW + 5k x 7, BW + 10k x 6, 5 BW + 15k x 4.

Close grip bench 80k x 7 85k x 6, 5 90k x 3.

DB skullcrushers 16k x 12, 14.

Little bit of abs and a 15 min run to finish.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just a quick update.

No training this weekend as have been working all weekend.

On the way home there was starving and ended up at McDonald's, got myself 2 large fries and 3 burgers, feeling fat as a pig now!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL dont sweat it mate, I've had a nightmare weekend. Greggs, mcdonalds, chinese. I regret nothing!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I was sweating yesterday after that grub session, still felt full this morning, my diet was superb today though full of protein and carbs with a good dose of EFA's.

Onto today's training session.

I'm not sure what is going on but just now my push sessions are horrible, leg sessions average but back sessions immense, sadly today another push effort.

Push press 70k x 2, 2, 3 60k x 8.

Weighted dips 20k x 6, 35k x 6, 7.

Incline bench 80k x 7, 7.

Also a little bit of biceps work and some ab work.

Due to working late the last few weeks I have not managed much cardio, got a quick 20 minute run in though but then had to dash to visit some family.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

another day down mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another day another couple of quid hehe!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well looks like I am going to have to ditch the push press.

Last week and this week it has really hurt my neck, very stiff and painful, can't move my head round to either side without being in pain.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

do you know i have never done a push press


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It's a good exercise mate, I was really enjoying it, but this neck pain is bad and can't see a physio til Friday, just have to stick it out.


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

usually the ohp press is where i find i have the most pain usually in my lower back.

you still training in the jjb in coatbridge?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Still training in the JJB mate, although changing gyms at the end of the month.

A new gym has opened in Chapelhall which is aimed more at strength trainers, so I'm going for that.

Legs today.

Low Bar Squats 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 100k x 5, 120k x 5, 130k x 5, 135k x 5, 140k x 4, 140k x 3.

Leg extension single leg 70k x 6, 75k x 6, 80k x 4.

30 min run in searing heat, almost collaped off the treadmill.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I must also add the 2 sets at 140 were absolute agony due to my neck/trap injury, hopefully won't be in too much pain tomorrow.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice squatting mate, I find that the only behind the neck press that is even marginally comfortable for me is a slow light strict press. Hows the diet been? I fell off the wagon again tonight...oops! Have to make up for it the next 3 days lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Diet mostly good although working late and that is messing things up a bit.

Also going through far too many cans of Relentless at present.

Was up in the loft there doing more of my conversion, had to take a can to keep me going, bloody knackered and was getting raped by the midges when I went outside to carry in more gyproc.

Felt like setting myself on fire to scare the little feckers away!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Relentless is pretty addictive, I am terrible for ploughing through energy drinks of all kinds, especially when theres a spirit mixed with them LOL. Relentless inferno, mmm...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Powerlifter it seems like you are my biggest fan mate, good to have someone aboard on my current training mission...I managed to stay away from Relentless today, going to try and keep it that way, we shall see........

Training session today was:-

Deadlift 172.5k x 5, 4, 3

Weighted chins 10kg x 7, 15k x 5, 4, 4.

Close grip bench 80k x 7, 85k x 5, 5.

Some other random tri work.

Also abs and 35 mins on the cross trainer, the heat again in the gym was brutal.

After the training went to a physio today.

My upper back and trap areas are covered in knots and scar tissue, it got a good going over today and feels tight just now, hopefully after a few more sessions most of them should be gone along with my neck/trap pains.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Haha, us Scots have to stick together mate! LOL

I cained two cans of morrisons red bull replica today lol, did me well though hit a decent deadlift PB for my weight. You got much going on this weekend mate? I'm off fishing tomorrow, hoping for some sun but it's not looking too promising tbh!

PS Nice lifting, mofo


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

We sure do mate, not enough of us on here!

I was working today, brutal shift, was also working Saturday and Sunday last week so off tomorrow which means from now til Monday I am in chill mode 

I might get some more charged up juice later today, feel drained.

What is your new deadlift PB?

I am giving it a week or 2 then trying for 202.5 or 205.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well it finally happened, 11 months after my last cycle I have ended up on another.

Just fired a ml of a mix into me consisting of 75mg tren acetate, 50mg test prop and 75mg mast prop.

Stuck in me glute to assess the pain as these kinds of mixes usually a bit sore for bi/tri shots etc.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome   I can't wait for the day I do a cycle, prob won't be for a year or two yet though!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dezw said:


> *Well it finally happened, 11 months after my last cycle I have ended up on another.*
> 
> Just fired a ml of a mix into me consisting of 75mg tren acetate, 50mg test prop and 75mg mast prop.
> 
> Stuck in me glute to assess the pain as these kinds of mixes usually a bit sore for bi/tri shots etc.


Yeah I hate it when things like that happen!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Yeah I hate it when things like that happen!


Hehe yeah mate, bad ain't it.

Can't bloody wait till the gear kicks in


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's prop, it'll take no time at all. I'm starting a blast soon, I'm like a child before Christmas. You'll smash that 205 with room to spare.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's the plan mate, haven't ever used any short acting esters before, always just stuck with long estered to lessen jab frequency.

So I'm hoping for some rapid fire gains, last time I used tren e and strength went through the roof, so I'm expecting similar.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a good mix you're using there, have you used it before?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have not mate.

I had a few mates run it before though and they were well happy, but this is the last bottle as GEP no more sadly.

So will have to get the items separeately and mix myself after the first few weeks, already have the masteron just need to sort the other two.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll do well I'd say. Looking forward to seeing those numbers flying up.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers mate, hope I don't disappoint 

Have to find myself a new main pushing exercise as the push press is causing my neck damage.

Can you suggest something bro?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What part of the push press hurts? I tend to do seated mil press though when I can't do that I'll do either Hammer Strength shoulder press or plain old seated DB shoulder presses, but for lighter weight and more volume. Don't let that injury get worse, get it seen to.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The full movement hurts now, feels like my neck is being compressed, already seeing a physio for it bro, I know from past experience to get injuries treated quickly.

I have been thinking of the seated db press.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds a bit weird really. It almost sounds like you're hunching your traps and pulling your neck in when doing the movement. Might be lessened if using DB's...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I will give it a try on Wednesday and report back


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Give it a go mate, and try other things too.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well got soaked at work todayand feel like crap.

On the positive side just whacked a ml of stuff into my delt, first ever delt shot for me and heading off to the gym for a nice push workout, feel better already


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one mate, I'm curious as to what difference site shots actually make, e.g. do quad shots actually promote more growth in the quads/boost leg sessions or is it merely a way of not reusing the same site over and over?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I found delt shots not to be as awkward as I first thought they would be - done them twice now, though each time under 1ml each delt. No PIP, which was good


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice one mate, I'm curious as to what difference site shots actually make, e.g. do quad shots actually promote more growth in the quads/boost leg sessions or is it merely a way of not reusing the same site over and over?


I don't think it makes a difference growth wise, just better to swap around as scar tissue builds up with repeated use of same site.

You do get localised swelling each shot but this goes away although some people mistake this for growth.

All IMO


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I found delt shots not to be as awkward as I first thought they would be - done them twice now, though each time under 1ml each delt. No PIP, which was good


Feels a little bit sore, but not half as bad as I imagined, especially using high dosed short estered gear.

Tomorrow will be the real test though.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ok went for the seated db press today instead of the injury inducing push press.

Felt quite solid although weights low, will build it up slowly though.

Seated DB press 34k x 10, 38k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline DB press 38k x 10, 42k x 5, 6, 7.

Incline flyes 22k x 10, 13, 13.

Also some ab and bi work followed by a short 20 minute run.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well what a soaking I got at work today, rained non-stop from 8am till they let us away dripping with water at 2pm.

Felt quite drained but after a protein/oat shake and a can of Relentless I felt ready for some action.

Squats 130k x 5, 140k x 3, 4, 5.

Single leg extension 70k x 6, 80k x 4, 5, 6.

Not sure what the crack is with doing more reps the more sets I did, but not complaining!

Did some abs as well after this, no cardio today as did a solid 3 hours of digging almost non-stop at work.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dezw said:


> can of Relentless...ready for some action.


LOL. I downed a can of inferno today before training, looking at the sesh I had I'd like to say it was counter productive but in truth it probably helped a little! 2 for £2 in morrisons atm  Nice squatting mate, 3 plates a side is my short term goal!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm not too keen on the Inferno, not quite the same lovely taste for me, bit of a dodgy aftertaste I think.

You'll crack the 3 plates a side soon I'm sure bro.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a can of regular RL in the gym bag for tomorrows deadlifts 

What are you weighing atm bro? You're about the same height as me aren't ya (5'8-5'9)?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Some nice lifts going on in here.

What you do for a job mate? Sounds taxing lol, suprised you can even beast it down the gym after a days digging. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> I have a can of regular RL in the gym bag for tomorrows deadlifts
> 
> What are you weighing atm bro? You're about the same height as me aren't ya (5'8-5'9)?


I'm sitting at 13 stone 2, so lb for lb you are probably stronger than me!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Some nice lifts going on in here.
> 
> What you do for a job mate? Sounds taxing lol, suprised you can even beast it down the gym after a days digging. :thumbup1:


I'm supposed to be a concrete finisher, but as there are no concrete jobs we seem to be getting hit with anything that is going, usually involving hard graft, as long as I get paid I'm happy.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well another eventful day.

Spent most of the day jack hammering at work.

Getting new worktops fitted in the kitchen along with a sink and had to get some taps, so got a loan of a works van to sneak away and get some.

Turns out the driver of the van had slightly damaged the van the day before, but also damaged the radiator which he hadn't noticed and I hadn't either till the van overheated on the motorway!

So spent a few angry ours before I finally got back to the job just in time for getting home.

So get home and time for a jab so jabbed my rigth delt with my left hand, not so good as delt now in agony.

Well headed off to the gym, had yet another can of ice cold Relentless, think I'm hooked.

Got to gym and workout:-

Deadlift 120k x 5, 140k x 5, 170k x 1, 190k x 1, 200k x 1, 202.5k x F, 202.5k x 1 (PB)

Weighted chins 10k x 7, 15k x 5, 5, 20k x 3.

CG bench 80k x 10, 90k x 6, 6, 6.

Also some abs.

Was happy with that.

Then went home to a very messy house, went back into the loft to hopefully fit the last few pieces of gyproc......

Was going so well until I got to the last sheet, then it all went haywire, got a bit angry and punched a few holes in the freshly laid gyproc, so a few more sheets required.

Interesting day.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Test kicking in then  LOL

Nice one on the deadlift PB man, I can't wait to crack 4.5 plates!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Very clammy today at work, sweated a bucketload and felt drained at the gym.

Seated db press 38k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline db press 34k x 10, 42k x 6, 6, 46k x 3.

Incline flyes 22k x 11, 15, 16.

Also some ab and bi work.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Tell me about it, in retrospect I had a bit of a ****er lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well another day, another roasting at work, this weather leaving me feeling so drained.

Squats 142.5k x 5, 5, 4.

Also did some shrugs and ab work.

Going for an MRI scan on my left shoulder tomorrow, could really feel it squatting today, left arm was feeling a bit dead/numb.

Hopefully the scan will finally get to the bottom of this, 6 years it had been ongoing.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What do you thínk the problem is? I'm being treated by an osteo for an RC injury that manifested itself in my bi/tri tendons...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It is definitely RC related, first damaged it at boxing training 6 or so years ago.

Seems to go away then comes back, glucosamine sulphate has helped tremendously though.

The specialist at the hospital says it is 100% RC related and the scan should hopefully show exactly what is wrong.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds familiar. I got mine at work of all places, from lifting files down from above my head using one hand. Bad benching technique didn't help at all. Get your hands on some 6-Methyluracil too, bulkpowders does it for about a fiver per 100g. Bit like magic medicine really.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Never heard of that might give it a try.

I don't do flat benching anymore and limit shoulder work in general due to the injury, train around it as best I can.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I found that getting my technique fixed helped immensely, as has the osteo treatment. Just before I went on holiday I was using the 6-MU for about two weeks, and that coupled with therapy, heat treatment, etc., and I'm basically pain-free for the first time in about 3 months.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Had the scan today, what a horrible experience!

Made a post in the general section on it.

Hope the results will finally get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

My mate had to go for a cat scan as he has suffered from vertigo etc. for years, said it was the worst experience ever, insanely loud droning sound for minutes on end...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Here is my training sesh from yesterday, got in too late to post it last night.

Deadlift 172.5k x 5, 5, 5.

Last set of 5 almost killed me but still got it 

Weighted chins 10k x 7, 15k x 6, 20k x 3, 3 then BW x 5.

Also a little bit of tricep and ab work followed by a sedentary 20 mins on the treadmill.

Did a quad shot for the first time also yesterday, feels not too bad at al today, think I will use them more in future.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love quad shots, so easy to see what you're up to and you can use both hands. After that, delts.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah mate so easy, the glute shots were getting annoying even though they are so painless, but just had enough of them.

Did some delt shots last week and although not too bad was still sore enough to make certain things at work awkward, so quads are the way ahead for me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I suppose it depends how much you put in your delts - I've not done more than 0.75ml in the past but glutes just seem so awkward, really.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah agree, i'm not going over 1ml in delts now, did 2ml yesterday and it fcuked me up:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've only ever did 1ml shots in the delt.

Did a 45 min session on the x-trainer today, burned 490kcals apparently 

Something strange going on with my left knee though, woke up today and it was a little sore, but now it's bloody agony no matter what I do, even sitting is sore.

Hope it is just a little niggle that goes away.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well bad news for me, knee is absolute agony, been icing it since I woke to no avail.

Had a nice day planned just have to take it easy now though.

Bloody injuries!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Try and get hold of diclofenic, it's an anti inflamatory, honestly it's the best iv'e ever tried. Think it's perscription only, that's the only problem.

Other than that ice and rest is all you can do, i hurt my knee a while ago and it took months to heal because i was using it everyday at work, you cant just rest it.

Best of luck with that mate, i'm getting pi$$ed off with injuries now.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Can't use diclofenac or any other NSAID due to the fact I have h-pylori and it has left my stomach in a bit of a mess, and NSAID's are bad for you stomach, especially with the problems I've had.

Managed to get a hold of some other prescription only stuff from a friend, feel nice and happy lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well knee is better day, helped along by a nice high dose of painkillers.

Made it to the gym after a roasting day at work.

Push day.

Seated db press 34k x 8, 8, 7.

Incline Bench 70k x 12, 80k x 8, 90k x 5, 4.

Weighted dips 15k x 10, 25k x 10, 35k x 8, 45k x 3, 3.

Also did a little bit of biceps and abs.

Time to have a little rant about my ****ty pushing it is ****ing me off so much.

My chest/shoulders seem to lag so far behind my back and legs, have had problems with my left shoulder for years but even before that my pushing sucked balls, really I've made very little progress in the pushing area for years, doesn't matter what the hell I do.

Heaviest I ever benched for 1 rep was 120 which is ****, just now due to the shoulder I would be lucky to get 100/105, as for strict shoulder press 60k would be not far off my limit.

Here are some current near 5 rep maxes for comparison.

Deadlift 172.5

Squat 142.5

Both of these I could get more on but that is heaviest I have tried recently.

Incline bench 90.

Just so bloody useless, anybody do shoulder transplants?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Out of interest, have you tried 6-Methyluracil? I've been using it for a few weeks and that (coupled with the usual therapies) has made a huge difference.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Have not mate, my shoulder actually felt fine today pain wise, just very weak strength wise, getting me down.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Don't feel bad mate, IMO you have strong shoulders, 34kg db's for reps is impressive for a trainer of any size, thats well over 70kg on a BB...to give you an idea my best shoulder press with db's is only 30kg for 4 reps or so, and that was when I could press 70kg for 3, give yourself more credit mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers PL.

Should be legs day today but knee still a little iffy, also how humid was it I have been sweating all day, especially at work, had some digging to do, it was ridiculous.

Anyway random kind of workout but basically I did:-

Various sets of lunges with weights from 30-70kg, haven't done these before, felt quite good.

Few sets of light squats.

Barbell shrugs from 100-160kg, must have been 8 or 9 sets in total, last couple of sets 6 reps at 160kg, hadn't done these for a while.

Also some ab work and a lot of more sweating.

Finally guy in there was strict military pressing 70kg, I gave it a go a got a rep fairly easy, which surprised me as I didn't think I would have got it at all.

Anyway have to go and get a shower as my balls are sticking to me legs lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's worse down here mate, it was 32 today and apparently could hit 36 tomorrow. My gym was EEEEEEEEEVIL, I was sweating like a sex offender on a chatline after just my warm-up set.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> It's worse down here mate, it was 32 today and apparently could hit 36 tomorrow. My gym was EEEEEEEEEVIL, I was sweating like a sex offender on a chatline after just my warm-up set.


LOL funny **** mate.

It is definitely not as warm up here but the humidity is much worse, I actually prefer hotter days of pure sunshine, occasionally today we had cloud cover and I was sweating more.

In true Scottish fashion we even had some rain as well, was bloody brilliant at work, refreshed me for 10 mins till the sticky sweat feeling came back, feels like you haven't washed for weeks.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

LOL, the rain was WARM today. I had my overalls on all day, dear god...my t shirt was wringing by the end of the shift. I actually felt physically sick at one point, horrible.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well I'm now officially left the crappy JJB gym and joined the Maverick Strength gym full time, whose motto is no excuses 

So in honour of this went for some pbs today, and got them!

Deadlift 100k x 5, 140k x 3, 175k x 1, 195k x 1, 195k x 1, 210k x 1(PB), 160k x 9.

Weighted chins 15k x 7, 20k x 4, 20k x 4, 25k x 2(PB)

Close grip bench 70k x 12, 90k x 7, 95k x 5(PB) 95k x 5, 100k x 4(PB)

Also did some abs and a few sets of dumbell skullcrushers.

Damn good session, long may it continue.

Only downside with getting stronger is having to move up a notch on the belt due to my expanding waistline, soon as I eat more I get fat, bloody nightmare.

Longest I have stayed on gear previously is 10 weeks, but I plan to stay on for longer this time and also try and keep the fat down, and dare I say it see some abs?

Any assistance in this goal would be appreciated, what to take etc.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Solid power routine going mate.way forward and hope the shoulder sorts itself out soon:beer:

Nice dl pb mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I will assume your bulking.

This is what i'd run.

750-1G test pw

400mg Tren

Along side, t3 or clen.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ok YG.

I am using the test/mast/tren mix just now at around 800mg per week, once that runs out I will switch over to the test for sure, clen I absolutely hate, T3 I have zero experience with so will do some research


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome PB mate, I'm hoping for a couple in the coming week also! Do you have any rough figures physique/lift wise in mind for this cycle?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

250 is my next deadlift target, a long ways away, but I will keep training hard, eating big and probably juicing till I bloody get it 

Physique wise I just do not want to get too fat, soon as I look at carbs I get fat but due to a physical job I need them otherwise I'm dead on my feet.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I know exactly what you're saying mate, I'm very active at my work. Not just lifting, but a **** load of walking about etc. as well so despite me piling the carbs and cals in, up to about 3500 cals a day from the 2000 I was on when cutting, Im staying lean and slowly putting weight on...


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your on 800mg total, or is that the test dose?

I'd say curise on maybe 250mg-375mg pw, then blast. Better results imo than if you just went from 800mg.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

800mg total bro.

3 way split between test/tren/mast.

Seems to be working rather well at present although I can feel the old gyno in the left nipple slightly, have to throw in some adex or similar if it keeps up.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Push day today lads.

Haven't did the military press for a while apart from a 1 rep mac effort last week, going to make it a regular thing again.

Military press 50k x 8, 55k x 5, 57.5k x 4, 5.

Incline bench 80k x 10, 90k x 7, 6, 100k x 3.

Flat flyes 20k x 12, 22.5k x 10, 10.

Also some abs and a few bicep curls followed by a 20 min circuit, had me dripping wet.......with sweat.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff mate,stick with militarys,cant beat them:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers bro, as you can probably see my pushing lags behind my pulling.

With the inclusion of the military press, some juice and hopefully and injury free run I should close the gap though.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another thing I had forgotten but quickly got re-acquainted with was how much being on a cycle effects cardio workouts, my legs were pumped like mad after 2 minutes, was a nightmare!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Forget cardio


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I like to have some kind of fitness mate, got too fat and unfit on a previous cycle and felt horrible, never want that again.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ok due to feeling fat jumped on the exercise bike and burned 330kcals in 33 minutes, apparently.

Was most enjoyable as I was watching The Prodigy live at T n The Park, makes cardio bearable


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Ok due to feeling fat jumped on the exercise bike and burned *330kcals in 33 minutes*, apparently.
> 
> Was most enjoyable as I was watching The Prodigy live at T n The Park, makes cardio bearable


 Sex burns more and is better:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Sex burns more and is better:lol:


Yes but that's over in 2 minutes lol on the bike I went for 33!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Legs today, not a great workout tbh.

Missed legs last week due to knee pain and missing a session really hurt.

Did some depth jumps to warmup.

Squats 110 x 5, 130 x 5, 140 x 4, 3, 5.

The last set was the best of all strangely

Lunges 65k barbell, loads of reps/sets, just started these and they feel bloody great.

Barbell shrugs 140k x 10, 160k x 6, 6, 6, 5.

Also did some ab work consisting of l-sits and decline situps.

Didn't have a decent meal in me before the gym either, had some stew and roast potatoes, the stew was full of fat though and I was nearly sick trying to eat it so just chucked it to the dogs, they not so fussy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Over in 2 mins,:laugh: romeo eat your heart out. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Better sesh than mine mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dezw said:


> The last set was the best of all strangely


Not so strange. You're in the groove by that point, I often find that my form improves on the later sets.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Better sesh than mine mate


Well that's just cheered me up, always good when someone is having a worse day hehe!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Not so strange. You're in the groove by that point, I often find that my form improves on the later sets.


I know what you mean, today was just so surprising as all the other squat sets were dreadful, I was ready to walk out the gym in disgust, that set still wasn't great but best of a shocking bunch, form was all over the place.

Always next week though


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Slight update on my cycle.

Increasing dosage from:-

300test/300tren/300mast per week

to:-

600test/300tren/300mast per week

That's all folks!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: thanks pal :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ok well today's training was mainly back focussed.

Took me 45 mins to get to the gym cause of the stupid orange walk in Airdrie.

Deadlift 110k x 7, 150k x 4, 180k x 4, 200k x 1, 215k x 1(PB) 180k x 1, 150k x 5.

Chins 9, 8, 8 with 20k 3 reps.

Close grip bench 80k x 12, 100k x 4, 4, 4 then 60k x 11.

Also a bit of abs.

The pb deadlift was the hardest thing I have ever tried in the gym.

Got the weight up to just below a standard shrugging point fairly quickly but getting to the lockout point was pure agony.

After I had slowly lowered the bar to the deck I collapsed and didn't move for about a minute.

Still feel fooked now, but was worth it for the pb, can't see me breaking that for a few weeks now, was on the absolute limit.

Ocassionally I like to post up my diet for the day so here it is:-

7.30 60g protein/5g glutamine/5g bcaa/milk/water shake.

7.45 2 slices malted wheat toast, orange

10.45 4 square sausage(300g red meat) on 2 rolls, apple.

11.30 train

13.00 2 whey isolate protein bars (60g protein, 35g carbs)

14.30 Can tuna, 2 slices white bread, apple.

16.00 60g protein/30g oats/milk/water shake

18.30 BBQ at sisters house, 5 hamburgers on 2 rolls.

20.00 Can of pineapple slices.

21.30 Will be tuna/corned beef.

Also had a can and a half of cola and a few cups of tea in there.

Not the cleanest days eating but it is a Saturday so who cares


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done on the PB Dez. Bet you'll be sore tomorrow


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers bro, won't have to worry about the heat tonight will sleep like a baby, which is a shame really as the wife is gagging for it and I'm knackered, makes a change!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Cheers bro, won't have to worry about the heat tonight will sleep like a baby, which is a shame really as the *wife is gagging for it* and I'm knackered, makes a change!


 Please tell me you manned up on this occassion, and got the deed done:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hehe, I did bro, had a mighty fine time considering I was fooked!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

At a different site working this week, place is really in the middle of nowhere, in a forest out past Loch Lomond.

I usually get 2 breaks a day but this place I have to work from 8-12, then 12.30 - 4, too big a break for me food wise, but the gym has no protein bars in stock so will just have to stick it out.

Onto training, push day today.

QUite tired as I went to the gym straight from work and the drive there took 2 1/2 hours.

Still not too bad a session.

Military Press 40k x 10, 50k x 8, 57.5k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline Bench 70k x 12, 90k x 7, 100k x 3, 3.

Weighted Dips 32k x 7, 40k x 6, 45k x 4, 50k x 3(PB)

Also did some biceps and also hanging l-sits for abs which I am slowly getting better at.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tired again after another 2 hour drive to the gym, so had a can of Relentless to compensate, seemed to help 

Squats 130k x 4, 142.5k x 5, 5, 5.

Lunges 70k x 10, 75k x 10, 10 (PB)

Lunges are new for me so I expect to break this pb quite a few times soon.

Shrugs 110k x 10, 150k x 8, 170k x 5, 4, 4 then 110k x 12.

Also did hanging l-sits again for abs, really starting to enjoy these!

That's all folks!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Tired again after another *2 hour drive to the gym*, so had a can of Relentless to compensate, seemed to help
> 
> Squats 130k x 4, 142.5k x 5, 5, 5.
> 
> ...


 WTF, why such a long drive?

I wouldnt even bother with that pmsl


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't normally bother with it either mate, I am not usually the driver in my squad but due to the location of the site it saves the other guy 90 mins a day with me taking the van.

And as the gym is near the house of a guy I drop off I head to the gym afterwards rather than go home then have to go back out again.

Should only be for a few weeks though then back to normal and I can get a sleep on teh way to the job again


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Theres no such thing as too long a drive to the gym  LOL

Very solid training mate, tbh if I didn't compete in a tested fed I could see myself on a cycle, some results you're getting on the strength front so far.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers PL, things are going well.

Just hope I can get some strength back into my shoulders and chest without getting injured again.

Got results of my the MRI scan on my shoulder today and it is normal, have also been getting no pain the last few weeks so seems to have sorted itself out.

Hope so as it's been giving me problems for so long.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Cheers PL, things are going well.
> 
> Just hope I can get some strength back into my shoulders and chest without getting injured again.
> 
> ...


Good news mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good news mate


I'm hoping so bro, been having issues with the left shoulder for around 6 years, has led to so many breaks in my training and also caused me problems at work.

But if it stays strong, then I will be getting strong as fcuk!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it the tendon in the shoulder your problem is with?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Rotator cuff matey, the bane of any weightlifting/bodybuilding type trainer.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Finished work early today as it is fair Friday, which was nice.

Then went and visited my grandad for a bit and also picked up 6 bags of plaster to repair a dodgy alleged plasterer's work in my house, doing these things also takes away the problem of going to the gym via a 2 hour drive, workout felt much better for this.

Deadlift 150k x 4, 4, 180k x 5, 5, 5(PB for reps)

Weighted chins 20k x 5, 5, 25k x 3, 2.

Close grip bench 90k x 9, 100k x 6(PB), 5, 5.

Also did a bit of abs and a few sets of dumbell skulls just cause I like the feel of them.

Finished of by doing 3 sets of 12 flipping the tyre.

And now it's time for some dinner which is a big plate of oven chips and chicken, followed by a soothing bath


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Push day and quite enjoyable it was too.

Strict shoulder barbell press 60k x 5, 5, 62.5k x 4. All PBs.

Incline bench press 90k x 9, 100k x 4, 3 110k x 1 (PB)

Tried to do dips but tris still gubbed from Friday so changed to flyes.

Incline flyes 22.5k x 12, 12, 25k x 10.

Hammer curls 17.5k x 5, 20k x 5, 22.5k x 5, 25k x 4, 4.

Also some random ab work.

A thoroughly good workout, it's great when your achieving something each week


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :good work mate,i like your attitude with training,keep it fcuking heavy


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers big fella, pushing yourself hard is what it is all about.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Brings the best gains too


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Rotator cuff matey, the bane of any weightlifting/bodybuilding type trainer.


 I feel for you mate, you cant really do anything when thats ****ed.

I have problems with the tendon, and that in itself causes enough trouble.

Your strength is interesting aswell, it's a bit mixed up if you know what i mean. Very strong on some things, then compared other things seem low.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Just say it younggun "i thought youd be able to lift more tbh"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Just say it younggun "i thought youd be able to lift more tbh"
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Well now you mention it. :lol:

I don't even know what i'm talking about, my lifts are terrible, everyone just ignore me


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I feel for you mate, you cant really do anything when thats ****ed.
> 
> I have problems with the tendon, and that in itself causes enough trouble.
> 
> Your strength is interesting aswell, it's a bit mixed up if you know what i mean. Very strong on some things, then compared other things seem low.


My pushing is dreadful mate, always been a weak point, but getting stronger at present at least.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice lifting dez, strong deads. I'm teh same, I'm good at pulling (way hay) but terrible at pressing, yet my legs aren't underdeveloped, just one of those things I guess. Keep it up fella


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Nice lifting dez, strong deads. I'm teh same, I'm good at pulling (way hay) but terrible at pressing, yet my legs aren't underdeveloped, just one of those things I guess. Keep it up fella


Cheers matey.

As always I will give it my best shot


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Cheers matey.
> 
> As always I will give it my *best shot*


 Tren in high doses:whistling:

:lol:

Which brings me to another Q. Have you used tren A?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Tren in high doses:whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Which brings me to another Q. Have you used tren A?


I'm using tren a for the first time just now, along with test prop and mast prop, also just added in test enanthate, all lowish doses at present but once the short estered gear runs out I'm switching to test e and tren e, at higher doses.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another decent workout today, squats felt crap during warmup but importantly the working sets went to plan.

Squats 110k x 5, 130k x 5, 145k x 5, 5, 5 (PB for reps)

Lunges 70k x 5, 77.5k x 5 (PB), 4, 5

Barbell shrugs 140k x 10, 160k x 8, 170k x 6, 6, 5.

As usual also did some core ab work.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

FUnny that isn't it mate, how some times the warmup can feel heavier than the work sets. I actually find that I often have my best sets when this is the case.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone on more pbs dezw:thumb:

Good progress


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another days training, some more PBs.

Deadlift 150k x 5, 182.5k x 5, 5, 5 (PB for reps)

The first set at 182.5k felt very easy, reckon I'm good for 187.5 or 190 for 5 reps, will also try and break my 1RPM in a week or 2.

Weighted chins 15k x 5, 4, 4, 4.

Close Grip Bench 90k x 9, 90k x 5, 105k x 4 (PB), 3, 3

Also a few sets of dumbell skullcrushers and finally the obligatory bit of ab work.

This training from yesterday, was too tired to post last night!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Yet more pbs dezw,fcuking good work.

Love the journal


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers bro, my journal doesn't have as much visitors as most others, as I'm not really well known on UKM, so it's nice to have a hardcore following of like minded juice warriors


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah excellent, how was the Tren A, i'm looking at starting some. Will have to put up with the eod jabs though, i want to site triceps but never done it before and i'm scared lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The tren a is nice, I getting ****ed off with the EOD jabs, going to switch to test and tren enanthate soon once the prop/ace mix runs out, back to nice easy glute jabs.

Tri jabs are fine, can be awkward depending on your flexibility, a mirror helps loads though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Cheers bro, my journal doesn't have as much visitors as most others, as I'm not really well known on UKM, so
> 
> *it's nice to have a hardcore following of like minded juice warriors*
> 
> ...


Its true bud,same with my journal,people that dont like it ,their loss,not mine.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah, will have to man up and do it.

What were the strength/mass gains like?

What dose did you run at?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have been running test prop 300, tren ace 300 and mast prop 300 each week.

I have also added in a ml of test e 300 from last week, and once that mix runs out will switch to around 750-900 test e and 400-500 tren e per week.

Read back on the journal for strength gains, nice so far.

Can't say on size, haven't used scales as weight doesn't bother me so much, just strength.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More PBS today 

Military Press 65k x 5, 5, 5 (PBs)

Weighted Dips 50k x 4, 4, 5(PB)

Incline Bench 90k x 6, 7, 7.

Also a bit of hammer curling for bis with 22.5k dumbells and yet more ab work.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice lifting mate.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> More PBS today
> 
> Military Press 65k x 5, 5, 5 (PBs)
> 
> ...


 Good dipping matey:thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Damn i missed youp wo, im subbed now though dezw, :thumb :wont miss it again


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

And here we have yesterday's workout, was busy with some loft conversion work last night so didn't get a chance to post.

Squat 110k x 5, 135k x 5, 150k x 5, 5, 5 (PB for reps)

Lunges 80k x 4, 4, then chucked it as legs are roasted.

Shrugs 110k x 20, 150k x 10, 170k x 6, 8, 6, 7.

Finally and as usual finished off with some weighted decline ab holds and some l-hangs.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice workout dezw,congrats on the pbs:thumb:

Ps your always doing odd jobs and stuff aint you:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks bro, training going so well, my short estered gear ran out today so as of next week will be test e and tren e, that's me been on 7 weeks so far.

I always find stuff to do mate, and sadly mostly for free lol, just now converting my loft into two rooms, not much left to do now except paint it, get some carpets sorted and some woodwork to finish, be glad when it is over!

Had a stash of cash to get myself a nice BMW M5 but once the wife got pregnant had to convert the loft for space, so have to bide my time once again, I will have one!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha the little ones take some financing eh:lol:

Im trying to get a car too,just got round to taking my test on new years eve:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm driving a punto at the moment:lol:

I just can't seem to save enough for a new motor, food and gear adds up over time.

Looking at getting finance on a new bike though but finance is not the way foward lol, but i can't resist. 

I see your short esters ran out, have you been running long esters along side?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :I HAD A MOTORBIKE MATE!!!!! :thumb:

it got stolen:thumbdown:

:lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Lmao what was it, mines in my garage fcuked. I binned it off a wheelie:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ha the little ones take some financing eh:lol:
> 
> Im trying to get a car too,just got round to taking my test on new years eve:thumb:


Well done on passing mate.

Seeing as you've just passed I'd advise getting something for under £1000 to drive around in for a while.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I'm driving a punto at the moment:lol:
> 
> I just can't seem to save enough for a new motor, food and gear adds up over time.
> 
> ...


Whatever you do, don't get finance, just a bloody ripoff mate.

I was running 1ml of test e 300 alongside the short estered mix, switching to test and tren e for now


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :I HAD A MOTORBIKE MATE!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> it got stolen:thumbdown:
> 
> :lol:


My wife's car just got stolen, insurance company refusing to give pregnant woman a courtesy car even though it's on the policy, bloody scandalous the ****s.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bastards


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Sticking a complaint in but need to try and find out who else we can go to for help, if anyone reading has any ideas post away!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Threaten with going to the papers.

Write formal letter about going to human rights court etc etc, all bollox but they will respond.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well was away up to the North of Scotland for a week there to get away from it all.

Visited loads of lovely places but was very strange having no web access!

Back home and have finished painting my loft and also floored the 2 rooms, just going to collect some wood to finish doors, skirtings, etc later.

Wife still has no car from insurance, but a settlement is not far away, so have to try and find her a car this week whilst we are both off work.

Will try and get a workout in at some point today, not trained for 10 days and feel like crap due to that, diet has also been terrible but back to normal as of today, well except for he chocolate cake I have still to eat


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youll get into the swing again dezw,just abit of a stressful time for you at the miniute mate.

Dont fcuking give up though


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

There's no quit in me matey, just feel sorry for the people that have to put up with me lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

X2 mate:wink:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Chocolate cake, bulk-tastic


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Went and seen some ****ty cars today, waste of time, will get something soon though with some luck.

Squeezed in some training in between picking up wood and looking at cars.

Squat 110k x 10, 135k x 5, 150k x 5, 155k x 5(PB), 160k x 4(PB)

Lunges 60k 1 set up and down the gym then legs packed in.

Barbell shrugs 100k x 10, 150k x 10, 175k x 6, 6, 5.

Also some ab work.

All in all a decent workout after some terrible eating the last week.

My legs seem to just keep getting stronger, though getting some new stretch marks!

Even the 160k felt light, stopped at 4 as no spotter and didn't want to chance it.

Eating also been sporadic again today with all the stuff going on, need to try and keep food with me at all times as busy day again tomorrow.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pb dezw,get in mate:thumbup1:

Welldone,bet you didnt expect that


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You bet I didn't, felt like crap and had a killer headache.

Every set felt so easy though, guess the test and tren e are starting to take effect, my bodyweight still light though (sub 14 stone) as keeping protein high but calories lowish.

I'm off work but due to all the things going on, when I get back to work I will need another holiday!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice squats

Are you going a$$ to grass or para?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just below parallel matey.

Slow and controlled reps.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No training today but had a trip to the physio.

Maximum pressure was applied and also some massage to some problem areas in my left shoulder/trap and also left knee, feeling sore now but from past experience I know I should be feeling great in a day or two.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Attempted some push work earlier, didn't get on so well, shoulder problem really hampering me.

Military press 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 2, 3(PB), 2

Stopped after 3rd set at 70 as too much discomfort.

Tried some incline benching but again too painful as were flyes.

Gave weighted dips a go, surprisingly no problem.

Weighted dips 20k x 10, 40k x 5, 50k x 5, 55k x 4, 3, 3.

Also some core ab work and stretching.

Shoulder really sore now, more work in the loft didn't help either but phase 1 almost finished now.

Just a door to hang, some smaller hatch doors to install and a bit of painting and it will be completed.

Not tomorrow though as digging out the gear and going fishing for first time in years.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

70 matemilitarys are coming along now dezw,nowt shabby:thumb:

Welldone


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Good work on the ohp especially considering your circumstances, I've been sidelined with the flu since monday, hoping to train tomorrow, I'm dreading to see how much strength I've lost though!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers for the support guys, the pressing was something that let me down but at least it's getting better now.

Today was pull day.

Deadlift 120k x 5, 160k x 5, 5, 185k x 5(PB for reps), 5, 4.

Weighted chins 15k x 6, 20k x 5, 25k x 2, 2.

Tried to do some close grip benching but couldn't go over 80k due to shoulder so not worth writing any more about.

Also having yet more car disasters.

Any readers will know my wifes car was stolen a few weeks ago, and no courtesy car was given, her car still not found and insurance still messing about so had to get her something to get around in.

Managed to get a little Skoda diesel for a grand, years MOT etc so job done, or so I thought, went to get tracking done today and turns out reason it is pulling to the left is that the nearside lower suspension arm has been badly repaired and is being held in place by a welded bolt, nice......has went through an MOT like this though so going to phone trading standards and get the ****s that did the MOT sorted out.

The clutch also chucked it on my own car yesterday, need to rob a bank or win the lottery at this rate.

Not had a drink for months, but really, this would drive you to it...no pun intended.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mate youre just going through a rough spell,imagine that its some sort of test that youre determined to pass

Trainings great though bud,thats something:thumb:welldone on the pb too mate(you [email protected]:lol: )


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice deadlifts sweetcheeks:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Mate youre just going through a rough spell,imagine that its some sort of test that youre determined to pass
> 
> Trainings great though bud,thats something:thumb:welldone on the pb too mate(you [email protected]:lol: )


Cheers big fella, God is definitely testing me out, he would have to do it when I'm short tempered due to an excess of test and tren but I'm trying me best to stay calm!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Great pulling Dez, well done.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers lads, just munched down a few quarter pounders that has cheered me up no end.

Hopefully a good nights sleep and I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well more mishaps for me, spent most of the weekend in bed with some kind of stomach problem which caused me to be violently sick, didn't get much sleep either, feeling much better today and managed to get some food into me.

Didn't expect much in the gym but was pleasantly surprised.

Squats 110k x 5, 5, 140k x 5, 160k x 4, 165k x 3(PB), 170k x 2(PB)

Barbell Shrugs 110k x 10, 130k x 10, 160k x 10, 180k x 5, 7(PB), 7

After this I also managed to flip the 280k tyre for one rep for the first time, yay.

Did some static ab hold work to finish off.

My shoulder problem still causing me pain, cannot do any pushing work so all shoulder/chest pressing work out of the equation on Wednesday's push session, will just be dips.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one mate, seein all the PB's taht you and others keep hitting on juice is really really tempting me lol, must...stay...clean lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I got loads of juice just sitting here for you mate hehe!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Powerlifter......... JOIN US!!!!!!!!

Thats a great workout dezw,seems that week off has done the world of good:thumb:welldone


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That's it Dan, help me force this youngster onto the darkside!!!!

I'm really enjoying the training just now, but might be back to the planet of the naturals shortly though.

My funds are running low, so don't want to use anymore once this runs out, as need to shift some rather than use it all lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im on that planet at the mo,and its not a place id stay for long:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Makes you feel like scum and filth:thumbdown:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Makes you feel like scum and filth:thumbdown:


LOL not sure about scum and filth, but it is definitely crap knowing that you won't be smashing pbs every week anymore.

Definitely off the juice, last shot was Monday, doing a few shots off hcg this week, then a week of nothing followed by some lovely clomid and nolva.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Did a bit of push training yesterday but not much due to the shoulder issue.

Can't do any shoulder/bench pressing so just dips.

Weighted dips 25k x 10, 10 45k x 8, 55k x 5, 60k x 3(PB), 0, 2 then 3 sets of bodyweight to failure.

The 0 reps at the second set of 60 was scary, I started off going down slowly, reached the bottom, tried to push up then just hit the floor, scary!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Managed to sneak a pb in though bud:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah sure did big man, going for a deadlift pb tomorrow as well, got 215 to beat, would be happy with 216 as the 215 was the hardest rep I've ever managed when I performed that.

Are you still doing some more reps just now rather than max weight stuff?

I will be adding in some circuit training shortly which I'm looking forward to, be nice to feel a bit fitter and get rid of some of the little tyre around on waist, not too much though as don't want to kill the new strength gains.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice dipping mate, keep it up!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Yeah sure did big man, going for a deadlift pb tomorrow as well, got 215 to beat, would be happy with 216 as the 215 was the hardest rep I've ever managed when I performed that.
> 
> Are you still doing some more reps just now rather than max weight stuff?
> 
> I will be adding in some circuit training shortly which I'm looking forward to, be nice to feel a bit fitter and get rid of some of the little tyre around on waist, not too much though as don't want to kill the new strength gains.


Yes mate,and its working too dezw,my body feels like its done its first fullbody workout after 2 years of lying in bed ha ha ha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

In honour of you dan I did some more reps today, well after my deadlift blast anyway.

Another day's training, some more PBs, shame I'm off the juice now.

Deadlift 150k x 5, 175k x 1, 1, 200k x 1, 210k x 1, 220k x 1(PB) 225k x 1(PB) 150k x 12

Chins 3 sets of 8 then weighted with 25k x 3, 3, 2.

Tested out my dodgy shoulder with some tricep work.

Dumbell skulls 15k x 10, 17.5k x 10, 20k x 7, 6.

Close grip bench 80k x 8, 100k x 4 then sore so stopped.

Also was spotting a guy with some standard bench pressing which I haven't attempted for a year.

So did a few dropsets of my own with 80k and 60k.

Best set was 80k x 18 then immediately into 60k x 9, chest was on fire.

Finally some static ab hold work, this has really helped with my squatting with the core strength improvement.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent work Dez, 225 is a great lift!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

225k,jesus thats big lifting mate:thumb:how did you find the higher reps?youll feel it tomorrow:lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers lads, the 225k didn't feel as hard as I thought it would, was possibly another few kilos there but will save that for another time.

Dan, the higher reps felt fine, only thing really in pain just now is the triceps, but then again that is the only part of my body that ever truly feels a burn, always been that way.

Was expecting some chest soreness but don't feel a thing.

Well heading out to do a bit of furniture shopping for the loft conversion, costing more cash but at least I don't have anything to build this weekend


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Except your body,were building that 24/7 mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm building my belly just now.

Taking great delight in scoffing down a giant slice of chocolate fudge cake, will feel bad later but just now it is heaven!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your making me feel bad :lol: im in the middle of chops:thumb:so its not all bad


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chicken salad just demolished.... cake soon!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Chicken salad just demolished.... cake soon!


Chicken salad is nice and healthy, but it's the cake your really wanting eh Daz!?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Your making me feel bad :lol: im in the middle of chops:thumb:so its not all bad


If you get any bigger your avater won't fit on my 22" screen!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

22"?? I'm on a 7" netbook here!!!

Mmmmm cake. Chocolate and ice cream too.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

im on a mobile:crying:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> 22"?? I'm on a 7" netbook here!!!
> 
> Mmmmm cake. Chocolate and ice cream too.


7", **** man you gotta move up in the world, that will look like a little toy in your hands bro!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> im on a mobile:crying:


I've tried a few times to use my phone for forum browsing, ending up almost smashing the thing to bits, poor patience along with test and tren not good lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The main PC has only a 15" screen! And my netbook is perfectly formed - and my hands aren't that big, my span is only about 22 or 23cm.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm rockin a 17" crt here, feel the rays lmao


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Good progress mate, I notice that when you started this journal your lifts were about the same as where I'm at now and I'm trying to get strong at the moment, so I can take some inspiration from this, keep it up.:cool:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> Good progress mate, I notice that when you started this journal your lifts were about the same as where I'm at now and I'm trying to get strong at the moment, so I can take some inspiration from this, keep it up.:cool:


Just takes hard work and determination mate, along with good nutrition and the occasional dabbling with the gear hehe


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just another quick update with some more PBs, yay.

Squat 110k x 10, 10, 140k x 5, 155k x 6, 165k x 5(PB) 175k x 2(PB) 180k x 1(PB) 110k x 11.

BB Shrugs 110k x 10, 150k x 10, 180k x 8, 7, 6, 7.

Also yet more static ab hold work.

Just wolfing down some chicken then shower and bed.

Good evening and farewell!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Some fcuking great lifts there dezwwelldone mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Did a 21 hour shift yesterday from 7.30am til 4.30am this morning, got home at 5.30, fell asleep at 6am and woke at 7am, still managed to go to the gym but understandably a bit tired.

Also took it easy on push day due to a current shoulder issue, had no bad reaction today though.

Military press 40k x 10, 10, 10, 50k x 10, 10.

Incline bench 90k x 5, 8, 7, 7.

Dips 14, 15, 15, 12.

Some bicep work and ab hold work again.

Still can't sleep, argh!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I couldnt train after that mate:lol:welldone


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I had to down a can of Relentless just before training to get me through it.

Proper ****ed now, going to watch Dexter and hopefully fall asleep.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

You still on cycle mate?

That squat is increasin each week>


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last jab was 2 week ago mate, so I expect things to start tailing off soon, will just keep training hard and eating.

Work causing a problem just now though, worked for 21 and 18 hours on two days this week, left me feeling very tired, eating was all over the place as well.

But, as always, I will keep plugging away


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your a machine bigman:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Managed to get 5 hours kip, which is a record for this week hehe!

Then down the gym for some hard training.

Deadlift 110k x 10, 150k x 5, 170k x 5, 190k x 5(PB for reps), 5, 4.

Weighted chins 25k x 4(Again PB for reps), 4, 3

Close grip bench 70k x 15, 90k x 8, 105k x 5, 4, 4.

Dumbell skullcrushers 17.5k x 15, 20k x 8, 7, 6.

Also some static ab hold work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

After the training had a very stressful day, feel like going and getting very drunk, but won't sink that low.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ha ha whats low about getting pi$$ed now and again dezw:thumb:keeps me sane:whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A blowout is most wondrous matey for sure, my problem is that one blowout tends to lead to another, and then from that other I tend to find myself consuming vast quantities of rec drugs, so I have tried to learn from my mistakes.

I reckon I could get a drink now without wanting other things, but still not sure.....will test out my will power one day, just not this soon.

You having a quiet Saturday night in as well?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All or nothing like me:lol: in the past i went through phazes of being super strict with bb,then go through another phase of drinking every night and smoking loads:lol:i always ended up regretting packing the weights in, then starting again but getting abit bigger each time i did,sort of 2 steps forward 1 step back!

I guess we're all the same aye


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Squats and shrugs today.

On the 3rd set at 165 and on the 3rd rep, I almost totally failed and when the weight jerked downwards something loudly snapped in my knee, burns a little just now but hopefully no lasting damage.

Squats 110k x 5, 5, 140k x 5, 165k x 5, 4, 3, 110k x 13.

Shrugs 110k x 10, 10, 160k x 8, 10, 180k x 7, 7, 8.

Some static ab hold work also.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> ICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm already on the case Daz, knee is feeling sub-zero and looking very red, icing it for 15 mins then a break, then same again.

Feeling a bit better thankfully.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus mate,your legs can split at the knee with that mate,hope your okay bud


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quick update, knee feels fine today, the ice worked wonders.

Was sure I had seriously compromised my knee, so over-joyed as I've had far too many injuries over the years.


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

good to know mate, snapping noises aren't the ideal soundtrack to your workout!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats grand news dezw mate:thumb: daz's advice worked wonders eh


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

lshannon41 said:


> good to know mate, snapping noises aren't the ideal soundtrack to your workout!


For sure mate, last time I heard that noise it was my leg bone snapping after an ill advised trip to an ice skating rink, you could say I am rather accident/injury prone hehe.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thats grand news dezw mate:thumb: daz's advice worked wonders eh


Yeah sound advice from that man, worth some reps, if I had any to give lol.

Just hoping my shoulder holds up tomorrow.

Been training light last few weeks on the push movements, but try for some more weight tomorrow.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

How have you responded to higher reps mate?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have every faith in you doing well going heavy again, your squatting has exploded in particular! Any idea how much weight you've gained this course?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> How have you responded to higher reps mate?


I don't really feel much different TBH, but I have utilised higher reps and my body is quite used to it.

Although it will get me bigger if I keep at it, I would prefer to be smaller and stronger if you know what I mean.

Checked my weight today and still 13 stone 7, so strength to weight ratio pretty decent.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I understand totally matepower has always been inportant to me,just been bitten by the big bug though:laugh:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I understand totally matepower has always been inportant to me,just been bitten by the big bug though:laugh:


Well matey, no mistake can be made about it, you are BIG!!!

I couldn't walk for a week that after that first time lol.

Anyways onto kore serious stuff, last night's training.

First proper go at a push session since I injured my shoulder, did ok.

Military press 40k x 10, 10, 50k x 5, 55k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 6, 70k x 5(PB), 4, 4.

Incline bench 70k x 15, 90k x 7, 8, 100k x 4, 3, then did a set of 100k x 5, dropped it to 60 and pushed out another 11.

Incline flyes 22.5k x 10, 25k x 10, 27.5k x 8, 9.

Sent home from work early today, due to the lovely rainy weather, brilliant


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Well matey, no mistake can be made about it, you are BIG!!!
> 
> I couldn't walk for a week that after that first time lol.
> 
> ...


Yes im home too ,north weather eh!

Welldone mate,once you start hitting 70k ,theres no looking back!

I think you can sneak another few kgs on next time too:thumb: if your shoulder is upto it


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Excellent pressing mate, for someone with a dodgy shoulder your military is dandy!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Some good work being done here mate, nice one on the pressing, your bench is not too bad either!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers lads.

Up until recently I hadn't trained shoulders for a year due to the injury, but since I have started again the strength as shot up, and yesterday was the best I have ever done with the military press.

I haven't even done a standard flat bench press for a long time but was playing around and was doing singles at 120 easy, so the incline and close grip bench doing the job.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Although I'm now 2 1/2 weeks off cycle, so we shall see how things change in the coming weeks, not too much as long as I keep eating and training hard hopefully.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good attitude mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another wet day at work, but home 2 hours early again so not all bad 

Had another decent workout as well, including the first time I had went for reps at 200k.

Deadlift 70k x 10, 110k x 10, 150k x 5, 170k x 2, 185k x 2, 200k x 3, 4, 4(PB for reps).

BW chins 10, 10, 5, 6, 5, 5.

Close grip bench 80k x 10, 100k x 6, 6. 110k x 3(PB) then 60k x 9.

Dumbell skullcrushers 17.5k x 9, 8, 7.

Tried to do some ab work but back feeling weak after the deadlifts so skipped those.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

200 for reps,ffs thats strong dezw,welldone

My lower back is my weakest point!!!

Strong cgbp too bigman,keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done on the deads Dez - you certainly are going places now!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one on the deadlifts mate, 200 for reps is indeed impressive!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

That makes it all worth it, cheers lads.

Feeling quite sad just now though, that's the wife over 5 months pregnant and sex doesn't really happen anymore, due to the pain's, tiredness, etc of the wife, went from minimum 4-5 times a week to once a week if I'm lucky.

We've both always had a high sex drive but I guess this is what the future holds, though I'm hoping once the baby is born her sex drive returns but from talking to other people seems not.

Just have to wait and see.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll just have to take matters into your own hands.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats a gutter mate, needs must and all that though eh...will all be worth it once the wee man's born 

Spare a thought for me anyway mate, its about once every 3 months in this camp LMAO


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You'll just have to take matters into your own hands.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ha ha ha,sorry dezw but that was a good oneliner!!

Its the sad truth though bud,ive seen me and the lass get jiggy 8 times in 1 night before kids were on the scene,now though 8 times a month is the norm :crying:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well lads have to say I feel much better this morning.

After I went to bed, the wife must have felt sorry for me after all the moaning I had done about being left in the cold, so ended up having a right good session, all is good in the world again!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You'll just have to take matters into your own hands.


That's the worst case scenario, but funny mate!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dont let her fall into the once a week routine dezw:thumbup1:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Well lads have to say I feel much better this morning.
> 
> After I went to bed, the wife must have felt sorry for me after all the moaning I had done about being left in the cold, so ended up having a right good session, all is good in the world again!


 I like your style! Best cardio going!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Dont let her fall into the once a week routine dezw:thumbup1:


I'll do me best!

You keep on top of yours as well, if you know what a mean hehe.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I'll do me best!
> 
> You keep on top of yours as well, if you know what a mean hehe.


Naa she likes being on top:thumb:

Not complaining though:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Being on top is the best


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Being on top is the best


Not when your triceps are still sore from training:laugh:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Being on top is the best


I'll second that.

Nothing beats jumping on top of her and bashing away like a madman haha.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Not when your triceps are still sore from training:laugh:


With the size of your triceps I'm sure you can take it bro!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Behave yourself!!

Clearly her being on top, or smashing her from behind is the winner. If in doubt, try them all!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Behave yourself!!
> 
> Clearly her being on top, or smashing her from behind is the winner. If in doubt, try them all!


Her lying face down, getting it from behind, is also interestingly good.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> With the size of your triceps I'm sure you can take it bro!


I go for hours though mate:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Her lying face down, getting it from behind, is also interestingly good.


Its the no1 dezw:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well that's all good and true, but this is a training journal, so to keep thing's ok with the powers above I shall post up todays training.

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 110k x 5, 130k x 5, 150k x 5, 165k x 5, 5, 5.

Well chuffed with that, have never managed all 5 reps for the 3 sets at that weight before.

Barbell shrugs 120k x 10, 10, 160k x 10, 185k x 6, 7(PB), 6, 5.

Pretty chuffed with this as well, 3 weeks since last jab and things still working well


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice workout dezweven more brilliant because of the pb's off cycle:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was working late again last night, 18 hour shift this time, still managed to get 5 hours sleep and then went down the gym earlier on.

Military press 72.5 x 3, 3, 3(PBs)

Incline bench 70k x 10, 85k x 8, 100k x 5, 105k x 5, 110k x 2(PB)

Dips BW x 10, 20k x 8, 45k x 4.

Alternate db curls 17.5k x 5, 20k x 5, 22.5k x 5, 25k x 5, 5.

Also some ab work.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

You insane ****er, shoulder press PB's off the back of an 18 hour shift. Did the relentless have any hand in this


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You are a hard man dezw:thumb:awesome stuff


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> You insane ****er, shoulder press PB's off the back of an 18 hour shift. Did the relentless have any hand in this


I'm feeling totally fooked now, but a can of Relentless did help me out earlier on mate, you know me too well hehe.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> You are a hard man dezw:thumb:awesome stuff


Don't know about hard, but I put as much into my training as I can bro, always have always will.

I'm loving the fact I'm still getting PBs, hopefully should keep most of this cycles gains.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was down the gym for it opening at 8am this morning, fcuking tired as was up late last night watching series 1 of the excellent Dexter.

A busy day ahead though, so only chance I had to train.

Tanned a can of Relentless as I fcuking hate training early.

Deadlift 80k x 10, 110k x 5, 150k x 5, 5, 170k x 2, 185k x 2, 200k x 5(PB,) 4, 4.

Chins BW x 12, +15kg x 6, +25kg x 3, 3, 3.

Close grip bench 60k x 15, 80k x 8, 95k x 7, 105k x 5, 110k x 4(PB)

Dumbell skullcrushers 17.5k x 10, 10, just for the nice burn it gives.

And some ab work.

Time for a quick bath as feeling rather cnuted.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Here is a video of some training from this week.

YouTube - Training


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

You and your PB's man, insane stuff! I may well neck a can of the good stuff before tomorrows sesh!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

GO ON DEZW!!!! Look at that bar bend ffs:thumb:

And congratulations on your pb mate:thumbup1:keep kicking ass:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Feeling tired now I have to say, this morning training stuff definitely not for me!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuk that mate!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Great training on the video man! 200kg for reps, nice one


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Great training on the video man! 200kg for reps, nice one


Cheers Seyyed, you stick at the training and before long you will be doing the same


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Fcuk that mate!!


The only thing I tried worse than training in the morning is training after being up for 2 days on ecstasy, now THAT was really bad!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> The only thing I tried worse than training in the morning is training after being up for 2 days on ecstasy, now THAT was really bad!


Lol,i bet youve had a wild night or two on the liberty caps mate:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Wondering why in the hell I got married today, just seems to bring stress and hassle, no use trying to bring up someone else's kid either.

Well onto some training, nothing special today.

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 5, 72.5k x 3, 3, 2, 2.

Incline bench 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 100k x 5, 5, 5.

Flat flyes 20k x 10, 25k x 10, 27.5k x 7, 8, 9.

Also some abs and bicep work, but again nothing special.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still soldiering on though:thumb:good work mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

20 hour shift til 4am this morning, then down the gym for an early squat session, wouldn't make it if I held off til later.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 10, 140k x 3, 155k x 2, 167.5k x 3, 4, 3, 110k x 12.

Shrugs 110k x 10, 160 x 10, 160k x 10, 185k x 5, 5, 5.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

How do you do it ffs:lol:welldone mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm bloody shattered matey, but sitting catching up on the second series of Dexter, bloody entertaining tv.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive never seen dexter:eek:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Your a machine mate. Only thing that lets you down is your Scottish:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ive never seen dexter:eek:


Holy ****, you have to see it, you don't know the great fun you are missing.

It will make your life better.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Your a machine mate. Only thing that lets you down is your Scottish:lol:


I'm quarter Italian as well as being a bit Scottish, just had to get that in lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ill keep an eye out for dexter dezw:thumb:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Quarter Italian eh, damn just as i thought you were perfect man, you go and let me down 

Just kiddin bro lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Quarter Italian, but as white as any other Scottish guy hehe!

You trained today lads?


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Did indeed friend, another fairly good session...the gravy train has to end sometime but atm I'm lovin it lol!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Got away from work early today which was nice, allowed me to get to Costco and stock up on tuna, chicken and loads of red meat, yummy.

Then headed down the gym.

Deadlift 125k x 6, 150k x 5, 180k 3, 202.5k x 4(PB,) 4, 4.

Chins BW x 10, +15kg x 7, +25kg x 3, BW x 7, 8.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 85k x 10, 100k x 5, 102.5k x 5, 105k x 5, 105k x 4 then 60k x 11.

Also a few sets of dumbell skulls and some core ab work.

Decent workout, deadlift was improved as well as I got hold of a proper powerlifting belt rather than the ****ty thing I had been previously using.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Machine mate, you'll be pulling 500lbs soon!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome work dezw:thumb:RELENTLESS:lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent pullage, nice milestone.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Some nice CGBP after all that mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks again for the support lads.

My grandfather who I was close to passed away suddenly last night, taking a few days of work to sort things out.

Went down the gym to get out the house.

Military press 40k x 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 1, 1, 1, 1, 1.

Was following a plan here, could have went heavier.

Push press 70k x 3, 3, 72.5k x 3, 75k x 3, 77.5k x 3.

Push jerks loads of sets at 50k as had never attempted these before.

Flat bench 100k x 1, 105k x 1, 110k x 1, 115k x 1, 120k x 1, 122.5k x 1.

Reckon I'm good for 130 fresh, not so bad as I haven't flat benched this way for a year.

Also some ab work, bit of biceps as well.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw mate,my words dont mean anything but im very sorry about your granddad buddy!!!,if you ever need someone to talk to dont hesitate to pm me mate,anytime!!!!

Stay strong and keep your chin up my friend


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very sorry to hear the sad news, you have the right mindset though keeping active and carrying on...condolences mate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hugs, Dez.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Your a tough person mate to keep training, condolences...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys, it's appreciated.

Not sure what else to say just now so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Make sure you have a good drink for him mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Make sure you have a good drink for him mate:thumbup1:


I'm off the bevvy mate, but I'll have one for him in my mind.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Did some more training today, heart wasn't really in it though, the fire has gone from my belly just now.

Went for a warmup on the Concept II rower, not used for a while and ended up going for a 2k row, managed it in 7:20, legs were like jelly for the squatting.

Squats 70k x 5, 110k x 5, 135k x 5, 155k x 5, 167.5k x 3, 2, 2 110k x 11, 13.

Barbell shrugs 110k x 10, 10, 160k x 10, 185k x 6, 6, 8, 6.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thats great squatting mate, especially considering you pounded the rowing machine beforehand. keep your chin up mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Thats great squatting mate, especially considering you pounded the rowing machine beforehand. keep your chin up mate


I'm trying to think of the positive things in life, and just stuck on a Frankie Boyle DVD, one funny guy.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You are amazing dezw


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> You are amazing dezw


Your my biggest fan hehe!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :you are a good un dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was bored earlier so jumped on the exercise bike for 55 mins, burned around 500kcals apparently.

Just evened that out though with a big bag of chips and a quarter pounder, finger licking good.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

you love a cheat meal mate!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some training from today.

Deadlift 120k x 7, 4 160k x 4, 185k x 3, 202.5k x 5(PB,) 4, 4, 215k x 1, 225k x 1, 227.5k x 1(PB)

Chins BW x 9, 7, 8, 7.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 95k x 5, 105k x 5, 5, 4.

Was totally cnuted after the deadlifts, did my 3 working main sets then ended up breaking my one rep max as well after that, if I was fresh I reckon I would have had 235.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice deads mate. What you should try is do your normal warm-up, then do progressively heavier singles till you can pull no more - 10-20kg jumps. That'll be a good test of your true® 1RM.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a 240 in there Dezw my man.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Very nice deads mate. What you should try is do your normal warm-up, then do progressively heavier singles till you can pull no more - 10-20kg jumps. That'll be a good test of your true® 1RM.


I had actually planned on doing a 1 rep max week next week, but felt quite strong today so wnated to try and beat the previous best of 225 anyway.

Next week I plan to warmup then go 210, 220, 230, 235.

Should get those at least then if possibly go again.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> There is a 240 in there Dezw my man.


Hope so mate, just finished PCT so I'm surprised that I'm still making gains although nutrition still decent, so that helps, long may it continue


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Tell you what dezw,you are getting seriously fcuking strong mate,i think the 300+ is a very acheavable goal for you in the future!

Welldone buddy:thumb:hope you are okay!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure about 300, but definitely more in the tank, watch this space


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

How old are you dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm 28 Dan, and as of today I'm also 13 stone 6.

Did some training earlier, starting to notice a difference now that the juice is out the system, still trying as hard though.

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 3, 3, 2, 3.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 90k x 10, 100k x 5, 4, 5, 5.

Dips BW x 10, 10, +20kg x 10, +45kg x 4, 3.

Also some bicep and ab work which I super-setted.

Back to work tomorrow, starting to come to terms with the fact the old fella is dead now, be good to get back into the old routine.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Most importantly,im happy that your starting to come to terms about your grandad mate,thats a good sign bigman and its something thats very hard but must be done to move forward with your life

Great workout too dez:thumb:,the reason i asked your age is because when i mentioned the 300,you brushed it off.......you are only 28keep it up and the 300 is yours:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've suffered it before in the last few years with my gran and also my dad, so although I know what it feels like, it hurts just the same, was a friend as well as my grandad, visitied him every week and talked for hours and watched boxing with him, etc, so my life is changed now forever, but it does go on.

What age are you?

I can mind when I just turned 18, now I'm 28 heading for 30, life is flying past, next thing is the baby which is due on xmas day, sleepless nights ahead!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im 28 too mate:thumb:your little one will bring you endless joy dezand loads of stress too ha ha but they more than make up for it mate:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Training update from yesterday.

Squats 70k x 10, 5, 110k x 5, 130k x 5, 150k x 5, 170k x 2, 1, 160k x 3, 2, 110k x 13.

The 4 heaviest sets I also had one assisted rep one, brutally hard it was.

Shrugs 120k x 10, 160k x 10, 190k x 7, 6, 6, 6.

Had to train quick, as due to my car being broken the wife had to drop off and pick me up, not good when trying to squat heavy.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Monsterous lifting dez:thumb:welldone!!!

Hope your well mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers bro, apart from my legs being jellified, I'm good


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

good,legs are meant to be jelly


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cnut of a day.

Out in the wind and rain working for 8 hours, got dropped off at the gym, feeling horrible after getting drenched 5 times.

Deadlift 100k x 10, 120k x 10, 160k x 5, 190k x 1, 210k x 1, 220k x 1, 230k x 1(PB,) 232.5k x 1(PB,) 160k x 9.

Chins super setted with an ab routine of my own 10, 8, 7, 6, 5.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 80k x 10, 90k x 6, 100k x 5, 5, 5, 105k x 4.

Feeling even more fooked now, going for a nice hot bath too relax.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Even more weight on those deads eh dez:clap:ive told you...that 300 is yours...just a matter of time mate:thumb:

AWESOME WORK!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

On juice maybe, off juice be hardwork, but I'm planning to stay off for a while a give it a go naturally


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

any reason why bigman?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Mainly due to the side effects from the increased DHT levels, extra body hair, baldness, and also the last twice I have been on I have gotten far too aggressive and angry, so didn't like that.

I also hate jabbing.

I have used var before at 80-90mg ed and found it good for strength gains without other side effects, just a bit costly, and as the wife now on maternity leave and having crappy maternity pay, things are tight.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I understand!! Im lucky in that respect mate,well other than abit of gyno anyway

You kick my fcuking àrse without gear anyway with your huge deads mate:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I understand!! Im lucky in that respect mate,well other than abit of gyno anyway
> 
> You kick my fcuking àrse without gear anyway with your huge deads mate:lol:


Yeah but you smash me all over the place with your awesome benching!

So busy just now with work, not getting in till after 8pm every night, no use.

Some training I managed to squueze in yesterday.

Military press 40k x 10, 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 3, 2, 3, 2.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 10, 90k x 6, 100k x 3, 3 then 8 x 70k, 100k x 3 then 6 x 70k.

Incline flyes 22.5k x 10, 25k x 10, 27.5k x 7, 8, 9.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work dez,fcuk knows how you do it with work and sleep but you do:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The juice was helping the last few months, but since I've been off it's gotten a lot harder.

I will just keep plugging away though, no quit in me 

Work should hopefully calm down next week which will be good for me, but not so good for the bank balance, be nice to find some middle ground.

Wor


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

And thanks for the continued support mate, it means alot.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

No probs bigman!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hard day at work today, spent most of it crouched over hand trowelling concrete, so back quite sore.

Went to gym and tried to squat, not a great session.

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 110k x 10, 130k x 2(totally failed,) 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 150k x 5, 160k x 4, 3.

Shrugs 120k x 10, 160k x 10, 190k x 6, 6, 6, 6.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You get those days at work that fcuk up the muscle group that your training that day,fcuk it dez...you will do the buisness as usual next week mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Managed a little session earlier.

Deadlift 110k x 10, 5, 160k x 5, 180k x 3, 205k x 5(PB,) 2, 3. 160k x 9.

Chins 11, 9, 8, 9.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 80k x 10, 90k x 5, 102.5k x 5, 5, 5.

Few sets of skullcrushers, some ab work and also a few rounds on the heavy bag.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work dez,congrats on your pbs

You should give the 200k deadlift a go,youve got a really good deadlift and 6+ would be awesome mate:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Was just about to say give the deadlift challenge a go.

Aim for 7. Nice chins aswell, 11 is impressive.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was thinking the same, do the 200 challenge - you'll out-pull a lot of people.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I might just do that lads, with the bounce you are allowed at the bottom of the movement I'm sure I could manage 7.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

As fcuking pie


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was down the gym after work earlier, no weights today as triceps still feeling it from Saturday.

Instead, did 4 rounds of skipping, 3 rounds of padwork and 2 rounds on the bags, was sweating like mad after that.

Went home and ate my dinner like a starving dog would.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Push day.

Military press 40k x 10, 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 3, 2.

Push Press 75k x 3, 4.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 80k x 10, 90k x 5, 100k x 4, 3, 4 then 70k x 6, 100k x 3 then 70k x 5.

Incline flyes 22.5k x 10, 25k x 10, 27.5k x 10, 8, 8.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work bigman:thumb:i bet the tris were fried to fcuk after that lot mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

They sure were, I was in agony on the benching due to hurting my wrist when hitting the heavy bag yesterday, my left hook technique has slipped since I was last at the boxing a few years ago, bit of practice and I'll be swinging like Tyson again hehe.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol:HAYMAKERS GALORE MATE!!!!!

Ive nearly broke my thumb afew times with wild swings mate ha ha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Legs and shrugs today.

Had a bit of a squat clinic with the trainer as the last few weeks I have felt my form slip.

He had me widen my stance and point my toes out more.

Made sure I kept my knees out rather than let them go inwards occasionally, and also keep my hips right back.

Also did it barefoot.

Helped immensely and made squatting feel easy again.

Didn't go heavy as form was more important tonight.

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 100k x 10, 5, 120k x 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 150k x 5, 5, 5.

Shrugs 120k x 10, 160k x 10, 190k x 6, 6, 6, 4 then 120k x 8.

Also some abs.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Awesome workout mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Right lads went for the 200k deadlift challenge today.

120k x 10, 10, 160k x 5, 185k x 4, 200k x 9, 6, 5.

Chins 9, 8, 7, 7.

Close grip bench super-setted with abs 60k x 15, 80k x 10, 90k x 5, 105k x 4, 3, 3.

Well chuffed with the first effort at 200, felt quite easy, the other 2 sets were brutal though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I bet your very proud of yourself dez,9 ffs:bounce:

Welldone mate!!!!

Ha ha thats after the usual 4hrs sleep too i bet:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I bet your very proud of yourself dez,9 ffs:bounce:
> 
> Welldone mate!!!!
> 
> Ha ha thats after the usual 4hrs sleep too i bet:lol:


Proud but sore!

I actually had 6 1/5 hours sleep, but was feeling sleepy by the time I got to the gym after work, a nice 500mls of caffeinated juice sorted that out lol.

Are you having a few cans tonight then?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Naa mate,just a cheat meal:thumb:still havent decided what though.....swaying toward a pizza:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've had a cheat day, cola, relentless, chocolate, chips, feeling guilty now but fcuking great at the time 

Would you believe that I've never eaten a pizza?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Youve never had a pizza mate:eek:

:crying:that is sad news, you really are the highlander dez:lol:

Is there a pizza show aloft that hill?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I've had a cheat day, cola, relentless, chocolate, chips, feeling guilty now but fcuking great at the time


Well I've just went and equalled yesterdays cheat day with the exact same stuff, I am a fat cnut lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Like i say,its all that fcuking graft you do mate:lol:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

200kg for 9, you animal!!! Awesome stuff mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> 200kg for 9, you animal!!! Awesome stuff mate.


I was cnuted for the rest of the day after that set, but it was worth it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well carppy day today, my wallet got nicked at work, with £130 in it, bloody gutted, at least the gym owners took sympathy on me and agve me some protein drinks for free.

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 5, 4, 4.

Incline Bench 60k x 12, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 100k x 4, 105k x 3, 2.

Incline flyes 25k x 10, 27.5k x 8, 11(PB,) 10, 10.

Also some abs.

Didn't really feel into it after what happened at work.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a cùnts trick dez:cursing:i really feel for you,i lost my last £40 a while ago and felt like i had died ffs,but some thief nabbing £130,WÄNKER!!!!

Hope you find out who it was mate!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It couldn't really have happened at a worse time.

The annoying thing is that it could be one of around 30 people, all whom I work with and know to different extents, I will view all of them apart from a close few as guilty.

Will probably never find out who did it though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone at work know?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've told everyone, the bosses as well, but there is not much you can do now, it's gone and there is no evidence, so without evidence there is no-one to blame, and everyone to suspect.

Times like this I wish I was fcuking psychic.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Scumbags mate!

Keep your head up dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bit of legs and traps today.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 152.5k x 5, 5, 5.

Shrugs 110k x 10, 10, 160k x 8, 11, 190k x 6, 6, 5.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work dez:thumb:

Them are great shrugs mate,i may be getting rid of shrugs and relying on heavy deads and militarys for traps!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The shrugs have actually helped my deads, I hadn't shrugged for around a year till a few months ago, and had been struggling with the top locking out part of the deadlift.

Since starting the heavy shrugs I now find the top part of the deadlift easy.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was in the gym for 2 hours the day, totally cnuted now 

Deadlift 110k x 10, 5, 160k x 5, 185k x 3, 205k x 5, 4, 2.

Chins 10, 8, 8, 9.

Close grip bench 60k x 15, 70k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 105k x 5, 5, 5.

Then did 9 rounds of skipping and bag work along with some situps on the minute rest between rounds, had to take a breather here and there but was bloody good fun.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuking great session dez:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers Big D.

What weight are you at present, you seem bloody massive in your avi, you big fcuker


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

247lbs now dezactually lost afew pounds recently due to better diet mate!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just under 18 stone, not too bad, what height are you?

By better diet do you mean less beer hehe?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im 5ft 9 or 10 mate:thumb:

Less drink,carbs and cheat meals dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Went down the gym for some cardio fun this morning.

Did 6 rounds of skipping and running up and down the hall with a heavy bag over my shoulder, then stuck the wraps and gloves on for another 4 rounds on the heavy bag.

Then did 10 minutes of a small curcuit consisting of 10 chins, 10 situps and 10 pressups.

Chins were the killer as back already tired from deadlifts the other day and also from the bag work.

Just out of a radox infested bath, tired but happy


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice session for a sunday morn, I done 8 rounds heavy bag +15 min skip. Blows the cobwebs away mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It certainly does that mate, last time I tried this kind of stuff I was 3 stone lighter, feels much harder now!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Well thats great going then. The fitness levels come back tho. Noticed your from Airdrie, my mates in the process of opening Gym near there going to be some place Bags, Ring ect plus full weight gym on lower level. I stay in M/well.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Oh that's interesting, where is the gym going to be?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Im not 100% the old universe ( or maybe near there )was mentioned but that was ages ago. He was suppose to open this month but when i saw him last ( 2 weeks ago ) he said he was still waiting on some equipment to be delivered. I should find out more soon.

He comes from a background of MMA and working in local authority gym. I no the top floor of the gym is going to be set up for this type of training, as well as having the boxing ring. Downstairs is going to weights ect. I saw the design for the place a while ago and i was impressed. But as i said i no he has had few probs along the way. Update you if you like.

Where do you train?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I used to train at the JJB in Coatbridge.

As of July I have been training in a new gym in Chapelhall called Maverick strength and conditioning, weights, punchbags and lots of crossfit training, also tyres for flipping, etc.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I used to train at the JJB in Coatbridge.
> 
> As of July I have been training in a new gym in Chapelhall called Maverick strength and conditioning, weights, punchbags and lots of crossfit training, also tyres for flipping, etc.


Sound like fun !! might pay visit. Heard few people going on bout JJB, just not used to training in that kind of gym.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Crappy day at work, soaked to the fcuking bones!

Then went and did some training, managed some natural PBs which is nice.

Push press 50k x 8, 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 72.5k x 5, 75k x 5(PB) 77.5k x 4.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 105k x 3, 3, 3, also a few assisted reps on these sets 70k x 16.

BW Dips supersetted with situps 15, 18, 13, 14, 11.

All in all a decent workout, was also going to do some cardio but feeling a bit of pain in left wrist and hip, and also lower back a bit sore.

Had loads of injury problems in past but until this week have been injury free recently, feel like taking a week off but don't want my training to go backwards.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Huge welldone dez!!!

Whats a push press mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

To put it simply, it is the same as a military press, except at the bottom you dip your knees slightly and quickly bounce back up whilst throwing the bar up above your ahead, gives you an extra push.

Plenty of vids on youtube.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Got you:wink:i thought it would be a military variety mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You should give it a go, with those massive shoulders and legs you possess!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Me:blush:massive legs,where abouts dez:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Me:blush:massive legs,where abouts dez:lol:


Are you admitting you have chicken legs Dan, I'm shocked!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Always have dez:thumb:ha ha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More training today, still suffering from aches and pains, as usual always seems to be my left side, today my left wrist, knee and hip all giving me bother, trained anyway 

Squats 70k x 15, 110k x 5, 5, 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 155k x 5, 4, 4.

Did a few sets at 110k as I felt weak.

No time for shrugs today, will hopefully squeeze them in tomorrow.

Did 3 quick rounds on the heavy bag though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Keep it up dezyour fitness must be really good with the bag work mate,i need to get abit fitness work in!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It's getting better, eating a shedload of food so I don't lose any weight though, I hate looking lean/thin, prefer a chunkier look.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chunky muscular rules.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Chunky muscular rules.


Always loved the chunk havent you daz mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Always loved the chunk havent you daz mate:thumb:


You've always got to lower the tone bigboy :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep, always loved me a nice bit of chunky muscle.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> You've always got to lower the tone bigboy :lol: :lol:


Menever:wink:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Had an hour to spare today before I had to meet someone for something, so took a spin by the gym.

Shrug machine, no numbers in the weights, but it was heavy and I did 5 sets.

Barbell shrugs 160k x 12, 190k x 8, 8(PBs,) 200k x 5(PB), 4.

The barbell shrugs felt easy after using the machine.

Also did a circuit consisting of 2 rounds of:-

50 full burpess with pressups.

40 2' box jumps.

30 pressups.

20 situps.

10 chins.

Managed the 2 rounds in 20:37.

The burpess were the killer, especially after squatting yesterday, legs were on absolute fire.

Look forward to smashing that time.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Total machine dez:thumb:you are inspiring me to do cardio mate:lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Had an hour to spare today before I had to meet someone for something, so took a spin by the gym.
> 
> Shrug machine, no numbers in the weights, but it was heavy and I did 5 sets.
> 
> ...


Nice stuff Dezw! Way to kill an hour:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jesus that's strong shrugging. No wonder your DL is going up.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Total machine dez:thumb:you are inspiring me to do cardio mate:lol:


If you want a routine to try give me a shout.

I have started getting stronger again naturally since adding some cardio strangely.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Jesus that's strong shrugging. No wonder your DL is going up.


Cheers matey.

The shrugging definitely helps with the top part of the deadlift, I used to really struggle there, but not anymore.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> If you want a routine to try give me a shout.
> 
> I have started getting stronger again naturally since adding some cardio strangely.


Thanks dez,your routines would fcuk me up though:lol:

Got a beginners one


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thanks dez,your routines would fcuk me up though:lol:
> 
> Got a beginners one


Ok here you go:-

5 star jumps.

Let me know how you get on lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Ok here you go:-
> 
> 5 star jumps.
> 
> Let me know how you get on lol.


Starting him on the hard stuff so soon:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Jesus,ill do 1 star jump tomorrow and see how i get on


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Went down the gym this morning, hams, lats and traps still sore from Thursday and Friday.

Deads 110k x 10, 5, 160k x 5, 180k x 1, 1, 200k x 1, 1, 210k x 1, 220k x 1, 225k x 1.

Chins 9, 8, 7, 7 super-setted this with ab work.

Close grip bench 60k x 15, 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 107.5k x 3, 3.

The deads were brutal, so hard today due to legs and back already being weakened, I am taking a week off all weight training as I feel my body is just done in, will still do some bodyweight/circuit fitness stuff to keep me ticking over.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats a grand workout dez,im sure youll benefit from a week off if its starting to grind you down mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thats a grand workout dez,im sure youll benefit from a week off if its starting to grind you down mate


That is the plan, come back refreshed and recharged, the last 2 weeks workouts have just been pain filled, caffeine fuelled, brutality.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice way to end the week dezw, the week off should do you wonders, you know somthings up when caffiene and lots of it is the main motivational energy source to step it up! lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Right today was my first totally cardio style workout of the week.

First part a light skipping warmup.

Then onto a little circuit, as many rounds as possible in 20 minutes of:-

5 burpees

10 chins

15 pressups

20 squats

I managed 9 rounds in the 20 minutes, which was a decent showing.

Then after that did some random rounds of bagwork, skipping, situps and also don't usually do any kicking but did a few rounds of kicking bagwork just to get a feel for it, need to improve my technique.

90 mins in total, shattered now.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Right today was my first totally cardio style workout of the week.
> 
> First part a light skipping warmup.
> 
> ...


Good work mate, did it in a decent time too:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Evening dez mate

How much better do you feel with the cardio,you must have bags of energy!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Good work mate, did it in a decent time too:thumbup1:


Cheers Seyyed, was the best amount of rounds in the gym over last few days, I was very surprised


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Evening dez mate
> 
> How much better do you feel with the cardio,you must have bags of energy!


Believe it or not Dan, being fitter from a little cardio has helped my strength as I do not tire as easily as the reps go on, also much quicker recovery......also helps when doing the wife hehe.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Funny how my fitness is pretty bad in general but i can go on forever up the dancers mate:lol:

Im starting cardio tomorrow morning:wink:skipping!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good stuff.

Don't do too much too soon if you are not used to it, will hurt the knee joints with the bouncing around.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Say 15 minutes,split into 5x3 minute bursts!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More cardio today.

14 rounds in total of:-

Skipping

Tyre flipping

2' box jumps

Push pressing with oly bar

Sprints with heavy bag on shoulder

Bagwork

Sumo deadlift high pulls with kettlebell

Also randomly threw in chins, pressups and situps.

To say I feel tired now is an understatement!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Easy dez,youll give yourself a heart attack:lol:

Nice session though:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Easy dez,youll give yourself a heart attack:lol:
> 
> Nice session though:thumb:


A can of Relentless jump starts the heart lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

And lets you deadlift 200+ after 2hrs sleep:lol:could do with some


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

First weights session today for over a week.

Military press 40k x 10, 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline bench 65k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 105k x 3, 3, 3, 2.

Incline flyes 20k x 10, 25k x 10 30k x 8(PB), 7.

Also did some ab stuff and 4 rounds on the bag.

All in all a good workout, felt great to be back, really re-energised me has the week off.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work dez,pb too mate


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Is that free weight military bro?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah mate free weights and an oly bar.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Been feeling like crap the last 2 days, still I ventured down the gym for some fun anyway.

Squats 70k x 15, 110k x 10, 110k x 5, 120k x 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 145k x 5, 4.

Didn't have my knee wraps and don't like going heavy without them so stopped there.

Did a few warmup sets on the shrug machine then onto:-

Barbell shrugs 160k x 15, 200k x 5, 5, 5, 5.

Also a bit of ab work, then went home to suffer in bed


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Training with man flu, hardcore.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Training with man flu, hardcore.


Hardcore or as my wife calls it, idiotic :tongue:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dez is hardcore as fcuk mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Finally getting over the cold or whatever else the hell was up with me.

First time deadlifting in 2 weeks and it felt good initially......

Deadlift 110k x 10, 10, 160k x 5, 190k x 3, 210k x 1, 220k x 1, 227.5k x 1, 235k x F, F.

I reckon I failed as my hamstrings are still fried from Wednesday, almost had the 235 the first time, was halfway and flying then just stopped as couldn't lock my legs out, when I put the bar back down my nose started bleeding as well, nice.

Chins 10, 9, 8, 8.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 107.5k x 3, 3, 3.

Gladly home now cause that lot knocked the s*it out of me.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your drive is limitless!!!!!

Great workout all the same dez,numbers im still dreaming of mate:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice deads, chins are good too after. More than my fat ar$e can do:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Your drive is limitless!!!!!
> 
> Great workout all the same dez,numbers im still dreaming of mate:thumb:


The hunger for more weight is still there, just trying to eat enough to get the extra strength, getting bloody sick of eating!

With your size you will be doing heavy deads in no time, just remember straps are not allowed


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Eating is a right pain in the ärse:cursing:every day revolves around it mate!

Grip work begins this weekliquid chalk is getting ordered tonight


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Eating is a right pain in the ärse:cursing:every day revolves around it mate!
> 
> Grip work begins this weekliquid chalk is getting ordered tonight


I haven't ever done any grip work mate, chalk is all I need and my grip has never failed.

Previously I could not go over 160kg without straps, but since utilising chalk never had any problems lifting anything.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lets hope it works as well for me dez,you must have a decent grip mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Lets hope it works as well for me dez,you must have a decent grip mate


When I first got my claws into the wife a few years ago she said she couldn't get rid of me, maybe that was the ropes holding her down though hehe.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Kinky


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Life is hellish just now as my family is at war, only good thing is this makes me angry at the gym.

Warmed up by beating the crap out of a tyre with a sledgehammer.

Push press 40k x 10, 50k x 10, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 75k x 4, 80k x 2(PB), 85k x F, F, F, F.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 105k x 4(PB,) 3, 3, 70k x 15.

Incline flyes 20k x 10, 30k x 6, 9(PB,) 8.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Christ dez,that anger has been used to great effect,pbs everywhere ffs:thumb:

Sorry about your family troubles though mate,fingers crossed it gets sorted sharpish


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Christ dez,that anger has been used to great effect,pbs everywhere ffs:thumb:
> 
> Sorry about your family troubles though mate,fingers crossed it gets sorted sharpish


Cheers mate, the problems will have far reaching consequences though, I'm trying to stay out of it, my sister tried to help and has ended up getting attacked, but strangely she is the one being charged with assault.....had to collect her from the Police yesterday and take her to my nephews 4th birthday party in a bit of a mess.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Little bit of training this morning.

Warmed up with some bentover bb rows.

Deadlift 10k x 8, 160k x 5, 5, 190k x 7, 210k x 2, 2, 2.

Chins BW + 10kg x 8, + 20kg 4, 4, 4.

Close grip bench 60k x 12, 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 105k x 2, shoulder sore so stopped and did a few sets of dumbell skullcrushers instead.

Finished off with some padwork and also practising Muay Thai knees and kicks as just started going to a class this week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work dezmuay thai mate,very nice,how are you liking it?

Ps i hope things are settling down at home for you mate!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thursday was the first time I had ever tried to Muay Thai, will take a bit of time getting used to certain things as I automatically revert into a boxing stance at every opportunity, will get there with perseverance though, it's just finding the time to get there.

Home life a bit better.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Did some training today, nothing special, an hour of pushing stuff and around 45 mins of pad and bag work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just a few training sessions to update on.

Got a few injuries that are causing me problems, right rotator cuff and left hip both getting treatment just now.

Squats warmed up then 3 sets of 5 at 150kg.

Shrugs warmed up then 4 sets of 5 at 200kg.

Deadlift warmed up then 200k for 5, 4, 3, 2, 2.

Chins with 20kg, 4, 4, 4, 4.

Close grip bench warmed up then 90k x 10, 10, 10.

Not all on the same day


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Working another rather late shift last night, finally got home at 2am, and sleeping by 3am.

Bloody freezing it was all day and night.

Went down the gym earlier on, did I already mention how cold it's been? Gym felt even colder than outside, all the oly bars felt like ice!

Took ages to warmup as felt cold and crappy so training not the best.

Military press 40 x 5, 5, 5, 50k x 5, 5, 5, 60k x 6, 5, 5, 4, 3.

Incline bench 60k x 12, 10, 90k x 5, 4, 4, 4, 6.

Weighted dips 20k x 10, 30k x 3, 35k x 1, 40k x 1, 45k x 1, 50k x 1, 55k x 1.

Flat flyes 17.5k x 20, 18.

3.30pm here, it's getting dark and has started snowing, I hate this damn cold, wet, windy country, roll on the summer.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

snaw out on the plains eh! It's freezin here, no snow yet but i dont think its far off, hope all is well mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice to see you popping in mate.

Had some mad stuff going on with the family recently, seems to have calmed down quite a bit, which is good cause my already disappearing hair was getting pulled out lol.

My wife is also due to give birth on xmas day, which will add some ineresting things to my life, like no sleep, I'm getting quite excited by it all though.

How is your training?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Glad to hear things are more settled at home buddy!

Its nearly dark at half three here,hail stoning yesterday but no snow yet mate


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Are you still blasting Dan?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Err im tapering down the dosage mate:lol:ha ha


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Nice to see you popping in mate.
> 
> Had some mad stuff going on with the family recently, seems to have calmed down quite a bit, which is good cause my already disappearing hair was getting pulled out lol.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear that its calming down mate, it's gonna be a hectic year end for you, but all the best with the little un...hope he's on time for ya! My mates wee boy was almost two months early, thats him just out of the hospital so hes at least home for xmas. Trainings going ok mate thanks, I was 68.5kg at my last weigh in, I reckon I'll be 68kg this saturday...that'll do for the cutting once I hit 68 as I'll only need to lose half a kg for the comp...can't wait mate!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Deadlift 110k x 10, 10, 160k x 5, 180k x 3, 200k x 3, 3, 3, 3.

Chins BW + 20kg 4, 4, 4, 4.

Close grip bench 60k x 5, 80k x 5, 95k x 5, 105k x 3, 4.

Dumbell skullcrushers 17.5k x 12, 12, 20k x 8.

Legs still fried from Wednesdays front and back squatting session or could have deaded more, need to try and keep 3 days between these workouts instead of the current 2, didn't matter when I was juiced, but different game now....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

3 days would be grand imo

Good workout still dezw mate!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm feeling it today mate, my upper back is fried as are the hams, you'd think I was 65 when you seen me walking instead of nearly 29 hehe.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pushing good weights for natty. Strength looks good, when you back on the love potion?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> Pushing good weights for natty. Strength looks good, when you back on the love potion?


The weights are still ok, but when I was on that cycle everything felt easy, never had any pain, could have trained every day.

Now it's sore left hip, both rotator cuffs giving me gyp, some shin splints and also need a good few days after each workout to recover......I want to stay natural and try and make some gains that way......but getting harder to avoid the inevitable plunge into the darkside again.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just a little training update from yesterday and today.

Monday

Military press 40k x 10, 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 4, 3, 3, 4.

Then had some physio on my injuries then trained some more but felt too relaxed.

Incline bench 60k x 10, 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 5, 5, 100k x 3, 90k x 5.

Weighted dips 20k x 10, 30k x 8, 40k x 6, 50k x 2 then BW to failure.

Tuesday

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 110k x 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 152.5k x 5, 155k x 5, 5.

Front squats 70k x 10, 80k x 6, 90k x 4, 80k x 6.

Front squat severely hampered by my dodgy shoulder, just too sore when bar resting on the it.

Shrugs 120k x 15, 10, 160k x 12, 180k x 10, 200k x 5, 5.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Disaster struck last night, thanks to my stupid friend.

Was at a Muay Thai class, all going well, doing some padwork when my mate decided to throw in a leg sweep whilst holding my other leg.

Me being from a boxing background was not used to this, result one heavy fall and twisted foot/ankle.....looking all angry and swollen just now, my left foot that is.

MY 8 1/2 months pregnant wife helping me down to casualty as I can hardly walk, hoping it is just a sprain, what a funny pair we must look!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good luck dez mate,fingers crossed for you that its nothing serious!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well a bit of luck, nothing broken, just sprained the ankle....now that I know tat I will do everything to get it functional again, ice ice baby hehe.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats great news:thumb:does ice and shìt really help?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ice helps for sure, as does compression and elevation.

I have been sitting with my foot raised and just been icing the crap out of it since last night.

RICE - Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation, it is what any good physio would recommend for an injury.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well I can walk today albeit painfully, so should be back into some training in the near future, gutted about missing my deads yesterday.

Reality bites for me though today when I get a phonecall about my friends daughter, she was due to give birth this week, but the baby has died inside her, tragic stuff.

Even more scary for me is that my wife is due to give birth on xmas day, praying nothing like that happens to us.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ankle still sore today, definitely improving though so hopefully be back in training early this week.

****ing miss it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very sorry mate,thats sad news about your friends daughter dez,just before christmas:cursing:,lets hope they try again and have a healthy baby eh mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Very sorry mate,thats sad news about your friends daughter dez,just before christmas:cursing:,lets hope they try again and have a healthy baby eh mate!


Aye never a good time to happen but just before xmas, as you say hopefully they try again and have no problems.

My bloody foot is still a bit tender, might try and pop down the gym tomorrow and test it out.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Benching should be okay,whats your plan though?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm thinking seated barbell shoulder press, some form of benching and flyes as I would end up hurting myself dipping.

I really want to deadlift, was all geared up for a pb attempt on Friday, but the injury put a spanner in those particular works, so just skipping that and hopefully be deadlift ready by the weekend.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats what id do mate,seated shoulders and bench:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 3, 4, 3, 4.

Incline bench 70k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 100k x 3, 3, 2 then 70k x 6.

Flat flyes 17.5k x 14, 15, 25k x 12, 12, 30k x 5, 25k x 10.

Also some ab and lower back strengthening work.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good stuff buddy,how is your ankle?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not too bad, better than expected considering I put a fair bit of pressure on it.

I might be working late tomorrow but if not I shall try and squeeze in a bit of squatting, give it a proper test.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

take it canny mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well when the injuries start to happen they like to appear in bunches don't they.

Doing some shrugs after squatting, last set and I feel then hear a little pop in my back, now it's all bloody tight, can feel where the knot is but just can't do anything about it, argh!!!!!

Squats 50k x 15, 70k x 10, 100k x 10, 120k x 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 145k x 5, 150k x 1, 155k x 1, 160k x 1, stopped there as I had no belt or knee wraps and was starting to feel unsafe.

Front squats 80k x 7, 6, stopped at that as bar still to painful resting on my injured shoulder.

BB shrugs 120k x 20, 160k x 15, 15, 12, 11, stopped there as I've fu**ed myself again.

20 odd hour shift ahead tomorrow, up at 5.30am for a 7am start, caffeine anyone?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Could be doing with a loan of those cannonball sized delts of yours Dan to do these front squats, my ****y little delts no use!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Maybe squats werent a good idea so soon bigman,did your ankle give you any jip mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The ankle was fine squatting, legs are feeling proper buggered today, didn't help that I was working for 26 hours from Thursdaymorning til 8.30am this morning, I am exhausted and in pain!

Maybe try and train something tomorrow.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I dont envy them hours mate,how the fcuk do you cope?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm not sure cope is the right word, you just have to struggle through, kind of fcuks up the gym though.

Managed to train a bit earlier today then had to leave the gym quick as it was snowing heavy and I wouldn't get home if I stayed any longer.

Deadlift 110k x 10, 5, 160k x 5, 180k x 5, 200k x 5, 215k x 1, 220k x FAIL, 160k x 10, 6.

Chins BW x 7, 6, +20kg 3, 3, BW x 6.

Close grip bench 70k x 10, 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 95k x 5, 100k x 5, 4, 3.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workout though dez:thumb:

Was a fcuking blizzard here earlier mate:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Might be in for a white xmas this year if this keeps up, be fun trying to get the wife to the hospital when the baby decides it's time to pop it's head out!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Interesting is the word mate:lol:youll get there though!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dug the car out of the snow this morning and managed to get to the gym, yay.

Push press 40k x 15, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 75k x 2, 80k x 2, 82.5k x 1, 60k x 10.

Dips BW x 10, 10, +15k x 10, +25k x 10 +35k x 8, +45k x 4.

Incline DB press 27.5k x 10, 35k x 10, 40k x 7, 7, 6, 5.

Also some lower back and ab work.

Not to bad considering I feel fat as fcuk and out of shape as I haven't trained properly the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone mate,battling the elements and getting to the gym:thumb:its a great feeling when you get back to the gym and finish a workout eh,its like youve never been away


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate,battling the elements and getting to the gym:thumb:its a great feeling when you get back to the gym and finish a workout eh,its like youve never been away


Yeah I've really fcuking missed it.

Can't wait to get some squatting in tomorrow.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Almost zero degrees in the gym today, ah the joys.

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 5, 155k x 5, 5, 5.

Front squats 70k x 7, 6, 6, 80k x 6, 90k x 6.

Shrugs 70k x 15, 110k x 15, 160k x 13, 200k x 4, 4, 4, 110k x 20.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

In honour of WSM I did a WSM based workout today.

Slightly modified due to lack of proper equipment but God loves a trier I have heard....

Clean and Press in place of axle press:- single reps at 70k, 75k, 80k, 82.5k, failed at 85k.

Bench Press- Start at 90k, do single rep, on completion another 5k added then go straight away again:- 90k, 95k, 100k, 105k, 110k, was done at that.

Tyre flip:- managed 17 flips in 90 seconds.

20k bag toss over steel roof beam in place of the keg toss, managed 12 in 90 seconds.

Back to clean and press in place of log lift, quite tired by now but managed 10 reps of 60k in 90 seconds.

Also tried to make some farmers walk equipment but just couldn't make anything usable.

All in all a fun boxing day.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> In honour of WSM I did a WSM based workout today.
> 
> Slightly modified due to lack of proper equipment but God loves a trier I have heard....
> 
> ...


That workout sounds pretty fun! Nice one mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It was mate, makes a nice change from the usual stuff, going to try and do these more often, going to get an atlas stone or two soon to play with


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> It was mate, makes a nice change from the usual stuff, going to try and do these more often, going to get an atlas stone or two soon to play with


atlas stones, nice! Somones gettin WSM fever eh how much do they weigh? or the ones your getting anyway.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not sure yet matey.

Never lifted a stone before so need something light to start, then take it from there.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

nICE ONE BRO HOPE TRAININGS GOING WELL, STRONGAMN STUFF IS WICKED YOU SHOULD DO WELL KEEP IOT UP


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers PL, haven't seen you around lately, have you been hiding hehe?

Trained some more today, had to cut it short due to thinking I had to take the wife to the hospital, but a false alarm

Deadlift 110k x 10, 140k x 5, 160k x 5, 180k x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5.

Close grip bench 70k x 10, 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 97.5k x 5, 100k x 5, 102.5k x 4.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> nICE ONE BRO HOPE TRAININGS GOING WELL, STRONGAMN STUFF IS WICKED YOU SHOULD DO WELL KEEP IOT UP


Alright mate aint seen you round for a while!



Dezw said:


> Cheers PL, haven't seen you around lately, have you been hiding hehe?
> 
> Trained some more today, had to cut it short due to thinking I had to take the wife to the hospital, but a false alarm
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, that be a lot of sets:tongue:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not too much matey, 8 working sets the rest just warmups!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Not too much matey, 8 working sets the rest just warmups!


oh right you are! My bad :whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> oh right you are! My bad :whistling:


You are the official set master Seyyed, your workouts would kill me matey


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'M FAMOUS!!

Just noticed I am on the frontpage of the gym website, yay!

Check it out, I'm the guy deadlifting :- http://maverick-sc.com/


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb :go on dezzy:thumb:looking hench there mate!!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Any sign of the baby making a move mate?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> :thumb :go on dezzy:thumb:looking hench there mate!!!


x2 lookin huge their mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Any sign of the baby making a move mate?


No it's turning out to be a stubborn wee bugger, she's back at the hospital for an appointment on Tuesday, just need to see what they say if the baby hasn't decided to enter the world by then.

May as well get some online gaming in whilst I have the free time hehe.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

And cheers for the comments lads, always nice to get the ego stoked lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another baltic day in the gym!

Push press 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 80k x 1, 85k x 1(PB,) 87.5k x 1(PB,) 90k x F, F.

Weighted dips 20k x 12, 11, 11, 10.

Incline db press 30k x 10, 35k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x 5, 4, 4, 3.

Also some lower back extension work and ab work.

Wife still not gave birth, she's getting induced on Monday if baby not here by then, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for the push press pb dez,and best wishes for you,the mrs and bairn:thumb:when baby decides to show face


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Found a quality strongman gym that's only 40 miles from me, a late xmas present it seems  

http://www.unit20.org.uk/


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More training today, trying to train as much as I can before the baby arrives!

Squats 70k x 10, 100k x 5, 120k x 5, 140k x 5, 160k x 1, 165k x 1, 167.5k x 1, 170k x 1, 120k x 9.

Then I loaded the bar with 140k and was jogging/quickly walking up and down the gym, a totally unsafe and poor attempt at a yoke but was fun, legs like jelly after that.

Could have went heavier except I would have had to just ditch the weights off my back when tired so didn't bother.

Shrugs 70k x 10, 110k x 20, 160k x 15, 200k x 5, 205k x 4, 160k x 12, 110k x 22.

Also some ab stuff, then tried to do some power cleans but was too tired and nearly snapped my wrist, nice.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> More training today, trying to train as much as I can before the baby arrives!
> 
> Squats 70k x 10, 100k x 5, 120k x 5, 140k x 5, 160k x 1, 165k x 1, 167.5k x 1, 170k x 1, 120k x 9.
> 
> ...


Man that cracked me up, bet you had some looks in the gym from that! Some nice weight lifted! Hope all is well with the pregnancy.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Aye the boys in the gym were having a laugh!

Just used to exercise bike for an hour there, legs feel sort of better and worse at the same time.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well good news, my wee baby boy Dexter, was born last night at 22:02, weighing 9lb 1oz, happy days


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS DEZ:clap: :bounce: :clap:

Im really happy for you and your family bigmanhow was the journey to hospital cos its thick with snow here?

What a great start to the year and what a size!!!:lol:9lb 1oz


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats mate!! Talk about a new year and new beginnings eh! Your going to make a great dad im sure of it mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dezw said:


> I'M FAMOUS!!
> 
> Just noticed I am on the frontpage of the gym website, yay!
> 
> Check it out, I'm the guy deadlifting :- http://maverick-sc.com/


Mate you have GOT to crop that for your avvy if you can, it's a good bar and you are looking bloody good there.

And congrats on the wee one! :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

cropped dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> CONGRATULATIONS DEZ:clap: :bounce: :clap:
> 
> Im really happy for you and your family bigmanhow was the journey to hospital cos its thick with snow here?
> 
> What a great start to the year and what a size!!!:lol:9lb 1oz


Roads were dangerous, bloody ice everywhere as well as snow, but other than a few slides we got there and back safely hehe.

You should see the size of his hands and feet bloody massive, think I'll stick a bet on, WSM champ in 25 years lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Congrats mate!! Talk about a new year and new beginnings eh! Your going to make a great dad im sure of it mate


Cheers Seyyed, that's another new chapter in my life just beginning


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Mate you have GOT to crop that for your avvy if you can, it's a good bar and you are looking bloody good there.
> 
> And congrats on the wee one! :beer:


As requested, avvy sorted with a little bit of help from the Dan man :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pretty ****ty session today, better than **** all though.

Close grip bench warpmed up then 97.5k x 5, 4, 3, 4, 3.

Dumbell skullcrushers 17.5k x 10, 10, 10.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone for making it to the gym in the first place mate,especially with your new arrival and everything! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Right made it through to the Unit20 gym today, full of bloody big lads!

Did deadlift on my own 100k x 10, 5, 150k x 5, 5, 185k x 5, 5, 5.

Then moved onto some new equipment.

Log lift 50k x 5, 60k x 1, 65k x 1, 70k x 1, 75k x FAIL, 1, 1.

Sled pull 180k x 20m, 220k x 20m.

Then did a medley of duck lift think it was 150k x 15m then onto sled pull 260k but could only get it 8m.

Farmers hold 95k per side 38.4 seconds, 125k per side, 5.5 seconds.

Called it a day there as pretty fcuked and hungry and also had to get back and help out the wife with little baby Dexter.

All in all great fun.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bet that was interesting mateid love to have a bash at the log lift!!

How is the mrs and dex?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The log is fcuking awkward mate, I can just about push press 90k, but was struggling with the 75k with the log due to the shape of the thing.

A big guy like you would do it easily though, you would love the strongman stuff.

Jan is looking pretty shattered, young Dex had her up all night, I sneaked off into the spare room got some sleep, but received what feels like a broken spine from the old sofabed.....ordered a new one today lol.

Other than wanting to suck my wifes nipples all the time which makes me jealous he is a nice content baby, doesn't cry much or that.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

It makes a huge difference having a content bairn,our daughter was no bother,when laddo was born he was a right little shìt:lol::lol:at the time we lived in a 1 bedroom flat so you could imagine what it was like at night when he couldnt settlewe were gan around like zombies!!

Ha ha hes 2 on the 14th of this month and hes still a handful,he sleeps great these days though! :thumb:

Breast feeding=no feeding duties though eh:thumbup1:but i bet you get plenty nappies to change mate:eek:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

1 is bad enough, 2 can be a nightmare, my sister has a 4 year old boy and 1 year old girl, her man is with the RAF so is away quite a bit, they drive her nuts.

Will just be the one for us, Dex and my 11 year old stepson will do for me 

No feeding duties is great, shame for the wife though he is at her every hour just now, have managed to avoid nappy duties so far, but have been doing everything else in the house, she is happy with that and so am I.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Training from yesterday.

Push press 50k x 10, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 75k x 5, 4, 4.

Dumbell push press 25k x 3, 30k x 3, 35k x 3, 40k x F, 1, 2.

Incline chest dumbell press 30k x 5, 35k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x 6, 5, 4, 4.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

And some training from earlier today.

Shrugs 70k x 25, 110k x 15, 140k x 5, 170k x 5, 205k x 4.

Barbell holds 205k 25 secs, 220k x 10 secs, 20 secs, 235k 15 secs.

Squats 70k x 10, 5, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 5, 150k x 5, 155k x 5, 160k x 3.

Front squats 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 3, 3.

Forgot the bloody knee wraps or would have had more reps/weight.

My front squat is also terrible, just can't get the bar to sit in a nice position.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Had another fun filled workout earlier.

Started with the bag toss, warmed up then did 13 tosses in 90 seconds.

Moved onto the push press, had 10 minutes to set a max weight, got a rep at 90k so new pb.

Then onto the zercher, never tried this before, practised with 60k then did a few sets of 80k, managed 70 metres in 60 secs or so.

Then the iron cross, holding upwards managed to hold for 40 seconds, holding downwards just over a minute.

Then did some sled pulls, did sets at 210, 225 and 250, completed the 15 metre distance, then went onto 290k and got 9 metres.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Training from earlier on, some of the snow was actually melting here today, hopefully the big thaw is on!

Deadlift 90k x 10, 120k x 3, 150k x 3, 5, 170k x 2, 190k x 5, 5, 5.

Chins 5, 6, 7, 5, 5.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 5, 80k x 2, 100k x 5, 5, 5.

Sled pull 200k x 20m, 300k x 10m, 330k x 10m.

Also a bit of abs to finish off an the obligatory stretching session.

Got some shocking news about work just now, looks like the company is shutting down for 6 weeks due to lack of work, I'm hoping it's not true have to wait and see.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good workouts dez,you make me feel like a right fat lazy bastard mate:lol:

Are you still liking the strongman events?

Ps how is family?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hello big Dan the man, you should have a go at the strongman stuff, suited to a guy with your huuuuuuuge build!

I'm still loving it, always have really just go through phases of doing it but this time I think it is here to stay.

Family all good, wife being kept busy by the baby wanting fed all the time, and as she is breastfeeding means whilst she is busy doing that I have to keep the house tidy and clean....which suits me fine as I'm a tidy freak anyway lol.

Popped down the gym earlier, feeling strong as not tired from working.

Push press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 5, 77.5k x 5(PB), 4, 3.

Single arm dumbell push press 30k x 5, 5, 40k x 4(PB,) 45k x F, 1(PB), 1, F, 40k x F.

Incline dumbell chest press 30k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x 5, 5, 7(PB)

Also some ab work and a couple of rounds on the bag.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Have to say I'm feeling rather strong as I've been off work for nearly 4 weeks now with xmas holidays and paternity leave, back to work on Monday and will have to increase kcals to keep this strength going.

Squats 90k x 10, 110k x 3, 130k x 3, 150k x 2, 162.5k x 4, 5, 5.

Front squats various reps for around 5 sets of 90k.

Shrugs 90k x 20, 160k x 20(PB) 205k x 5, 7(PB)

Barbell holds 235k x 23 secs(PB) 250k x 13.5secs(PB), 13.3 secs.

The did some bagwork and padwork for a while.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good news mate - I had almost all of December off and I've not suffered for it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Good news mate - I had almost all of December off and I've not suffered for it.


That is good news


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Had another fun if brutal day at the gym.

Just a bit of fun initially with some tyre flips.

Then moved onto power cleans, need to sort my technique but played about with various weights and reps upto 85kg.

Then onto some sled pulling, started at 200kg which was easily pulled the 15m, then onto 270kg, again easily 15m, next up was a new PB of 360kg, got that 15m as well but almost killed me......then ramped it upto 384kg, in 75 seconds I moved the damn thing about 6 or 7m, absolutely brutal but exhilarating at the same time....after this dropped it back down to 270kg and was almost running with it it felt that light, although tiredness did set in quickly.

All in all, a fun hour.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Deadlift 110k x 10, 6, 160k x 3, 2, 180k x 1, 205k x 1, 215k x 1, 222.5k x 1, 227.5k x 1.

Chins 8, +20kg 2, 2, 2, 2, 2.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 5, 80k x 5, 100k x 5, 5, 5.

Zercher 90k x 40m.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

First day back at work after a month off, wasn't a particularly hard day but definitely lowered my gym performance.

Push press 50k x 5, 5, 60k x 5, 70k x 3, 77.5k x 4, 4, 3.

Dumbell push press 30k x 5, 35k x 5, 40k x 4, 45k x many sets of 1s and failures.

Incline dumbell chest press 30k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x 7, 6, 6.

And some ab stuff.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Great session tonight, the strongman stuff is really pushing my strength on, and naturally as well!

Squats 70k x 10, 5, 110k x 5, 130k x 3, 150k x 3, 162.5k x 5, 5, 170k x 3(PB)

Front squats 70k x 6, 90k x 4, 5, 100k x 4, 5.

Shrugs 110k x 20, 160k x 10, 210k x 6(PB,) 5.

Barbell holds 250k x 19secs, 260k x 11secs, 14.5 secs(PB)

Sled pull 300k x 15m, 360k x 7m.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another decent workout today, may be the last for a few weeks as working late a fair bit over the next few weeks.

Deadlift 110k x 10, 5, 160k x 3, 180k x 1, 200k x 1, 215k x 1, 225k x 1, 230k x 1, 235k x F, only moved it an inch of the floor, bloody heavy!

Chins BW+20kg 4, 4, 4, 3.

Close grip bench 60k x 10, 5, 90k x 3, 105k x 1, 110k x 1, 115k x 1, 117.5k x F.

Also a few sets of dumbell skullcrushers and a little bit of bag and pad work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No-one really reads this anymore but still nice to have a training log for myself and also a list of problems I've had like today's issue....my car decided to go on fire.

But anyways some training from earlier.

Military press 40k x 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 4, 3, 3.

Dumbelll push press 30 x 5, 35k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x many singles and fails.

Incline dumbell chest press 30k x 5, 40k x 5, 45k x 5, 6, 5.

Also some power cleans.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I read this... just don't comment much. The strongman stuff interests me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> I read this... just don't comment much. The strongman stuff interests me.


Sled pulling has done more for my legs than anything else, ever.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How so?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

After 2 weeks of sled pulling my squatting has never felt easier.

When leaning back and down low you are really working the legs with the sled, they absolutely are on fire, give it a go.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So you're walking backwards? That really makes sense, actually.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> So you're walking backwards? That really makes sense, actually.


Yeah walking backwards, you are pulling with your upperbody but most of the work is done by the legs, feels great.

Training from today, pretty tired from work but some caffeine helped.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 4, 150k x 3, 165k x 1, 175k x 1, 180k x 1, 182.5k x F, very close but legs just gave out half way up.

Front squats some sets at 70, 90 and 100k, wrists sore again so not many reps.

Shrugs 110k x 20, 160k x 10, 210k x 5, 5.

Barbell holds 250k x 19 secs, 260k x 15 secs.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Good news, the atlas stone, 2" thick axle bar and farmers equipment should be in the gym in a few weeks, more fun times ahead 

Take away the pain of my car commiting suicide by fire.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some fun training today.

Clean and Press 60k for reps, 75 sec limit x 10, 11 reps.

Tyre flip reps for 75 secs x 15, 16 flips.

Sled pull 300k x 18m in 60 secs, 325k x 18m in 55 secs.

Bench press max weight 100, 110, 120, 122.5k, left it at that.

Also did loads of ab work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

My previous 3 workouts I have went for 1 rep maxes, tried to train today but really just didn't feel there.

Bentover rows 70k x 8, 5 80k x 6, 6, 5.

Chins BW + 20k x 2, 4, 4, 3.

Few sets of skullcrushers.

Then superset of 100k speed pulls x 10 and 60k close grip bench with super slow negative and super fast positive x 10, did 3 sets of this.

The thought fcuk it and went home.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Push press 50k x 10, 55k x 5, 65k x 5, 75k x 2, 80k x 4(PB,) 4, 4.

Incline bench press 60k x 10, 60k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 3, 100k x 3, 3.

Tried to do some dips but both shoulders feeling strained so left it at that.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice one with the pb  . Do you find you get much out of using your sled walking backwards as opposed to dragging it behind you?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's some nice inclines, strong.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> Nice one with the pb  . Do you find you get much out of using your sled walking backwards as opposed to dragging it behind you?


Cheers mate.

Walking backwards with the sled is just awesome mate, hard as hell but great feeling when you reach the finish line, if you can hehe.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> That's some nice inclines, strong.


Thanks big Daz,

Was doing 105 for 5 a few months back, would be nice to get back to that level.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some leg work today.

A few new assistance exercises, will also be trialing the powerlifting type bench press shortly.

Squats 70k x 10, 90k x 5, 110k x 3, 130k x 3, 150k x 2, 165k x 5, 3, 4.

Kettlebell swings 2 x 24kg - 4 sets of 5, really works the hamstrings.

Box jumps with single 12k kettlebell - 4 sets of 5.

These two exercises are speed and explosive training aids, we shall see how/if they benefit me as the weights get heavier, although expolsiveness is paramount.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Extra day in the gym today so just had some fun.

Warmed up with some rounds of skipping.

Was doing some cleans but I know technique was not great, luckily the best gym instructor in the world helped me out, hopefully in a few weeks I should be cleaning like an Olympic lifter.

Also played around with the PL style bench press, was upto 100k and performed 4 or 5 sets of between 3 and 4 reps.

Feels weird but will get used to it.

Finished off with 2 rouns of 6 type flips followed by 260k sled pull.

Completed the 18 metre sled pull on first run but second time round fell exhausted on my back at 15 metres.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No weights today.

Was down the gym for an hour at a Muay Thai class though, was fun and was sweating like mad as dropped a ml of thermo xplode just before I went, still feeling its effects now!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Worked another 24 hour shift yesterday, got in at 6am this morning, bloody knackered!

Managed to get around 4 hours sleep then the sun woke me up shining brightly.

Went down the gym after some caffeine stimulation, not a great workout but decent.

Rack pulls 110k x 5, 160k x 5, 190k x 4, 220k x 4, 4, 3, 160k x 15.

Chins BW 9, 7, +15kg 4, 3.

Hopefully be fresher when I go again tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Sh*t workout today, felt good going into the gym but nothing there when I tried to push myself.

Push press 60k x 5, 5, 70k x 3, 82.5k x F, F, F, F, F, F, 80k x F.

PL bench press 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 3, 3.

Chucked it after that, fukcing useless.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well another crappy workout.

Not sure what is going on with me just now, part of me hates the fact I am training alone most of the time, only person in the gym, hard to get motivated when I have been used to training with someone for most of my life, maybe that is what is wrong.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 3, 150k x 2, 165k x 1(****e,) 150k x 3(raging at this.)

Box jumps with 2 x 12k kettlebells, 4 sets of 5.

Kettlebell swings 2 x 24k, 4 sets of 5.

Chucked legs at this and did a little back instead.

Rack pulls 110k x 5, 160k x 5, 200k x 5, 230k x 5, 5, 5.

Also practised some cleans and some hang cleans.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dez mate you need to sleep. And get more carbs in you. Stick some angry music on if you're the only person there.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More sleep is a major goal over the next week, I must get more!

More carbs for me is the same for you mate, I gain weight easily, trying to add a little more again without going too overboard and increasing my already big 37" waist, having large/wide hips makes the waist seem bigger though.

Angry music is something I always use, today it was the angriest Eminem songs I have which usually are very good to train to, along with 150mg of caffeine and 3 no2 extreme caps pre-training, just didn't feel it today though.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Still not getting enough sleep, and had a very difficult day at work yesterday, but still managed to do some training over the last 2 days.

Yestereday

Deadlift 110k x 8, 5, 160k x 4, 2, 180k x 2, 205k x 2, 2, 2.

Chins 6, 7, 6, 5.

Close grip bench 60k x 13, 5, 80k x 5, 100k x 4, 4.

Today

Military press 40k x 10, 5, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 5, 5.

PL bench press 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 7, 9, 100k x 4.

Dumbell push press warmed up then did loads of reps with the 40.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

You are loved mate. :wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Considering the lack of sleep, that's good pulling. But in the long run you'll do yourself no real favours. Either sleep more or back off in the gym.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

M_at said:


> You are loved mate. :wub:


You have touched me, mentally not physically, before big Daz get's excited hehe!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Considering the lack of sleep, that's good pulling. But in the long run you'll do yourself no real favours. Either sleep more or back off in the gym.


I am trying to sleep more mate, just with the new baby things are still not very settled, and work has been a nightmare the last 3 weeks.

It's a lose, lose situation, I can either train a little when tired, or not at all.

I could just pump myself full of stimulants and gear though, hmmmm.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well I've had plenty sleep the last 2 days and loads of eating, but performance still crappy.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 5, 130k x 5, 150k x 2, 160k x 1, 140k x 2, 110k x 8, 8, 8.

Front squats 70k x 8, 80k x 6, 90k x 5.

Rack pulls 140k x 8, 190k x 8, 8, 8.

Performance not good, was getting 5 reps at 165k 3 weeks ago, this is just bloody terrible.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So much of squatting is mental though... tell yourself it's a light weight, tell yourself it will be easy. And it will be that way.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> So much of squatting is mental though... tell yourself it's a light weight, tell yourself it will be easy. And it will be that way.


There are some mental issues creeping in now, once or twice was a blip but that is 3 crap leg workouts.

I felt super confident today but as soon as I stuck on 150 my legs had nothing to give.....they had better get their act together or I am going to stick a damn needle into them and juice them to fcuk.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Then bloody well tell yourself that 150kg IS NOT heavy!

What's your best deadlift? 230? Then a 180 squat is light. Don't think about the numbers, just be aware that you have a bar on your back. Yesterday I can honestly say that 240kg felt no heavier than 180.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Then bloody well tell yourself that 150kg IS NOT heavy!
> 
> What's your best deadlift? 230? Then a 180 squat is light. Don't think about the numbers, just be aware that you have a bar on your back. Yesterday I can honestly say that 240kg felt no heavier than 180.


232.5 my best deadlift, 180 my heaviest squat for a rep which I got a few weeks ago, and it felt good.

I will give it my best shot next week.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

180 is light.

200 is light.

220 is light.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Feeling quite fresh today, so popped down the gym for some pushing.

Push press 40k x 10, 40k x 5, 60k x 7, 70k x 5, 75k x 5, 80k x 3, 3, 2.

Incline db chest press 30k x 9, 40k x 5, 45k x 7, 5, 5.

Seated db shoulder press 25k x 5, 9, 27.5k x 5.

Also tried some cleaning and pressing with the new shiny black 2" axle bar, bloody awkward as hell so just messed around with 50k.

After this then did some Muay Thai sparring for 30 mins, took around 10 kicks on my left thigh, stings like a bitch!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey mate good to see you still training, looking strong as ever! You moved onto rack pulls in place of deads now?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Feeling quite fresh today, so popped down the gym for some pushing.
> 
> Push press 40k x 10, 40k x 5, 60k x 7, 70k x 5, 75k x 5, 80k x 3, 3, 2.
> 
> ...


Nice session there mate, sparring mustv been knackerin after all that! Dabble in muay thai myself, tho just pop down on a friday now purley for sparring only nowadays


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

powerlifter8 said:


> Hey mate good to see you still training, looking strong as ever! You moved onto rack pulls in place of deads now?


Oh no, still deading, but after legs I have been doing either barbell holds for time with 250/260k, heavy shrugs or rack pulls.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Merat said:


> Nice session there mate, sparring mustv been knackerin after all that! Dabble in muay thai myself, tho just pop down on a friday now purley for sparring only nowadays


Cheers Sey.....I mean Merat 

New to the Muay Thai, but have trained in boxing plenty before......keep reverting to a boxing stance and doing boxing type stuff, and end up getting kicked to hell!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

No training today, saving myself for legs tomorrow.

But, the gym took delivery of the atlas stone and farmers stuff today, can't wait to have a blast.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Decent workout today, felt nice and strong and was buoyed by the presence of the atlas stone, even though it is a baby 80kg.

Squats 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 130k x 5, 140k x 2, 150k x 2, 160k x 4, 5, 4.

Front squats 70k x 8, 80k x 8, 100k x 4, 5.

Farmers holds 95k side, 2 x 40 secs.

80kg atlas stone, lifted onto right shoulder numerous times.

Also 15 mins of sparring.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Seems the extra sleep is helping.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah it certainly is, I also stopped some NO2 extreme caps I was taking, I feel they were doing me more harm than good.

I also burst a stretch mark in my left delt, that has never happened before!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Was there any caffeine or taurine in the caps? Too much of that late in the evening keeps me awake.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nah mate none of that, although I used to drink quite a lot of Relentless, but as I was used to it the caffeine and taurine didn't really affect me.

But off all soft drinks including Relentless for lent, don't really miss them tbh.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well should be going to the gym today.

But, only had 5 hours kip as I was working late, and there is 6 inches of snow outside and more falling heavily.

Unless I can acquire 4x4 transport I am screwed.

Here's hoping it miraculously parts like the red sea, and I can get to the there.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well managed to get down the gym for a quick blast.

Axle clean and press - messed around with 50 and 60k, technique still not perfect so will not go heavier till I have it spot on.

Farmers walk - 65k a side, a few runs totalling over 100m, 75k x 30m, 85k x 30m, all distances not timed but acheived quickly.

80k atlas stone, loaded to 5' 6 times.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Deads 70k x 15, 110k x 5, 160k x 5, 2, 180k x 1, 200k x 3, 3, 3.

Chins BW x 5, 5, +15kg x 5, 4, 4.

CG Bench 60k x 10, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 100k x 4, 4, 5.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good pulling - strength's coming back!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Good pulling - strength's coming back!


Have felt much better this week.

Just need to eat more, but already at 6 meals a day and feeling full all the time!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You may not like it, but try drinking sparkling water with your meals. I find it gets my appetite going when I feel like I'm stuffing myself.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Can't drink it mate, makes me feel sick that stuff, cheers for the tip though.

Some extra oats in my shakes is something I can try, just need to strike the balance between enough kcals to gain and enough to get fat.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice session mate, nice weight being thrown around:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Warmed up with some RC work as right shoulder a bit dodgy.

Push press 50k x 15, 60k x 8, 70k x 3, 75k x 2, 80k x 3, 5(PB,) 4.

Incline db chest press 30k x 10, 40k x 5, 45k x 6, 6, 5.

Incline flyes 17.5k x 15, 18.

Then went to the physio to treat a few injuries.

Some right rc treatment which was agony, work on left trap/neck which wasn't too bad, back massaged which corrected a few things.

I then unfortunately for me, let the physio know about a foot injury which has troubled me since December.

After some examination turns out I have damaged a ligament and the achilles in my left foot.........15 minutes of brutal torture later I'm hoping it's on the road to recovery.

I can't believe I actually pay this guy the pain he causes, worth it in the end though.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Legs today.

Squats 70k x 10, 5, 110k x 5, 130k x 3, 150k x 2, 160k x 5, 5, 5.

Front squats 70k x 10, 90k x 6, 100k x 6, 6.

Farmers shrugs 65k side 13, 15.

Farmers holds 85k side 35 secs, 95k side 25 secs, 105k side 21 secs.

Grip was crap today, struggled to hold on due to a nasty calluse on my right hand.

Legs felt decent though, that's the best I have front squatted, still hurts my wrists but at least I can do it now.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Had a secret pre workout boost today, seemed to do the trick.

Deadlift 110k x 5, 5, 160k x 5, 180k x 2, 200k x 5, 4, 4.

Chins BW + 15k 5, 4, 4, 4.

Dumbell skullcrushers 15k x 5, 10, 17.5k x 10, 20k x 6, 22.5k x 1, 20k x 4.

I reckon I could have easily deadlifted 5 on all sets, but decided to just do 4 on the last 2 sets as I was full of rage (and it felt good!) and didn't want to injure myself.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Went down the gym this morning for a mess about.

Played around with the atlas stone, practised some axle clean and press which still sucks, and also some farmers walks with 65k side and 85k side, all good fun.

Also did some Muay Thai sparring.

Hurt myself again, right foot this time, kind of normal for me now, should stick to boxing as I'm ok at that and my big legs are good for squats and deadlifts as well but kicking is a problem!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Been looking at a training system by a guy called Jim Wendler, going to give it a try and see what happens...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Been looking at a training system by a guy called Jim Wendler, going to give it a try and see what happens...


my brother was thinking of giving this a go but in a two day split to get stronger for MMA.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Merat said:


> my brother was thinking of giving this a go but in a two day split to get stronger for MMA.


You can do it over 1, 2, 3 or 4 days mate so tell him to give it a go.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

First day of new training plan, the first couple weeks the weights are down, wasn't sure how I would feel about this.

But, really enjoyed my workout today, completed in 40 mins and a nice change from me trying to push myeslf to the limit every session.

Push press 40k x 10, 5, 52.5k x 5, 60k x 5, 67.5k x 5.

Incline db chest press 32.5k x 10 x 5.

Dips BW x 12, 15, +10k x 10, 10, 10.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Second day of new training plan, felt good again, completed in 35 mins, bloody brilliant.

Squats 70k x 10, 5, 107.5k x 5, 122.5k x 5, 137.5k x 5.

Front squats 75k x 10 x 5.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Where did you get your info on the jim wendler training system? im presuming its a powerlifting oriantated thing right?

Be intrested in reading into it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Google it matey


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Google it matey


haha fair enough!:laugh:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yet more training, busy week this.

PL bench press 60k x 15, 5, 65k x 5, 75k x 5, 85k x 5.

Axle bar power cleans reps with 60k, 65k, 70k.

80k atlas stone, single and double reps then managed a set of 5 loaded to shoulder height.

Farmers holds 75k side x 1 minute, 105k side x 30 secs, 115k side x 17 secs.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last session of the first week of the new training plan, nice and easy again 

Deadlift 70k x 10, 110k x 5, 137.5k x 5, 157.5k x 5, 177.5k x 5.

Chins 8, 8, 8, 5, 6.

Barbell rows 60k x 10 x 5.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Can't train for around a week due to an injury, argh!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A few injuries actually Daz, my right rotator cuff needs a rest and I have also hurt my leg at work, so pretty much rules out everything, so giving the body a rest for a week and will see how things are after that.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeez mate - take it easy till you are fully recovered.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Jeez mate - take it easy till you are fully recovered.


That's the plan Daz, have trained through too many injuries previously and now know the value of rest.

Nice excuse to sit and eat chocolate whilst watching the tv


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Will be back training on Saturday, can't wait, not training is brutal!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

whats the idea behind your new program??

whats aim mate???


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well Joe felt like was needing a change and decided to try the 5/3/1 4 week system followed by quite a few others on here, I think dmcc and m_at are following something similar.

To me I like the idea of only really pushing it the 3rd week, as at present the way I train I'm getting injured continually.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Well Joe felt like was needing a change and decided to try the 5/3/1 4 week system followed by quite a few others on here, I think dmcc and m_at are following something similar.
> 
> *To me I like the idea of only really pushing it the 3rd week, as at present the way I train I'm getting injured continually*.


welcome to my world :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

jw007 said:


> welcome to my world :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hehe yeah I've not ripped biceps off like you have.

But I have had lots of bother with both shoulders, neck, both wrists from boxing, knees, feet/ankles, tore a pec before as well, hamstrings, and other stuff I've probably missed.

Heading back into the gym tomorrow for week 2 of the 5/3/1, should be easy enough as I under-estimated my one rep maxes so that I complete a few cycles of the system before hitting a sticking point.

Then I will juice and get hold of GHRP-6 to run with it, as well as some gh possibly.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Hehe yeah I've not ripped biceps off like you have.
> 
> But I have had lots of bother with both shoulders, neck, both wrists from boxing, knees, feet/ankles, tore a pec before as well, hamstrings, and other stuff I've probably missed.
> 
> ...


 :thumb :juicing again eh dez:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hehe not yet, but soon, I have a wonderful stash of goodies waiting to be abused


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not exactly doing 5/3/1 - don't forget I'm prepping for a comp and have just done a comp, so that's sort of forced the way I'm training. Once the comps are passed, I'm trying a few new things...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I know kind of similar though?

What new things are you planning?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Bit of training from yesterday.

Push press 55k x 3, 65k x 3, 72.5k x 3.

Incline db chest press 32.5k x 10 x 5.

Dips x 15 x 5.

Computer has chucked it so web access will be sporadic at best until it is fixed.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dezw said:


> I know kind of similar though?
> 
> What new things are you planning?


No firm plans, but I'm looking at a few short-term changes. Will reveal more later


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some more enjoyable easy training today, legs like jelly though as didn't train them last week.

Squats 70k x 10, 10, 110k x 5, 122.5k x 3, 135k x 3, 147.5k x 3.

Front squats 70k x 10 x 5.

Also some ab work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

PL bench press 77.5k x 3, 87.5k x 3, 97.5k x 3

Close grip bench 75k x 10 x 5.

Military press 50k x 7 x 5.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work dez,have you eased off with all the boxing training mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have eased off with everything mate, fancied a slight change of training and also letting some injuries heal.

I have damaged ligaments in both my feet, left foot is basically recovered, right foot still a bit sore but getting better, these were due to an ill-fated attempt to get into Muay Thai, my feet it seems are not very strong.

Also had some other injuries but all getting better, will be training harder in the weeks to come


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Training from earlier today.

Deadlift 110k x 8, 130k x 5, 147.5k x 3, 167.5k x 3, 187.5k x 3, all nice and easy.

Chins 10, 8, 7, 6, 8.

Good mornings 40k x 10, 60k x 5, 6, 6, 7.

Good morning new to me, you can really feel it in the hammys.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fancied trying good mornings myself mate,abit worried id push them to far and fail though,wouldnt be pretty:lol:

Nice work too


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

The good mornings are great, can really feel it in the back and hammys, my already big legs will be getting bigger, only thing that seem to grow on me lol.

Bit pf pushing from earlier.

Push press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 5, 67.5k x 3, 75k x 7.

Incline db chest press 32.5k x 10 x 5.

Dips 15, 15, +10k 12, 12, 12.

Farmers walk 65k, 85k, 90k, 95k side all for 20m, could have went further/heavier but trying to stick to the not killing myself in training plan.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some training from the last 2 days.

Yesterday:-

Squats 70k x 10, 100k x 10, 120k x 5, 137.5k x 3, 155k x 8.

Front squats 70k x 10 x 5.

Today:-

PL bench 40k x 15, 60k x 10, 77.5k x 5, 87.5k x 3, 97.5k x 9.

Close grip bench 70k x 10 x 5.

Military press 50k x 8 x 5.

Axle power cleans, messed around with 60k as haven't attempted these for weeks.

Happy with the training, getting stronger and no injuries.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Evening mate,hows things,any closer to knowing when you go on your hols again........TO THE DARKSIDE:devil2:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Haha things ok Dan, working late most days which has messed things up a little but won't hold me back too much.

I could re-join the darkside anytime I liked, always have a ready supply of goodies hehe, just can't be bothered with the jabbing, does me head in, maybe time for some dbols or oxys to put me in the mood.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Whenever it feels right for you bigman


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Deadlifts today yay.

100k x 10, 120k x 10, 140k x 5, 157.5k x 5, 177.5k x 3, 197.5k x 6.

Good mornings 60k x 5, 8, 8, 8, 8.

Chins 9, 8, 7, 6, 6.

And a few rounds of skipping.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Very good deadlifting as always dez:thumbut of interest,what did you deadlift when you first started mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Very good deadlifting as always dez:thumbut of interest,what did you deadlift when you first started mate?


I think it was around 70 or 80kg mate, in a house not a gym, scary stuff as I dropped the bar at one point, you know what I mean from your house training :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All to well mate ha ha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice easy deload week this week.

Push press 50k x 5, 5, 5.

Incline bench 60k x 10 x 5.

Dips x 10 x 5.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Nice easy deload week this week.
> 
> Push press 50k x 5, 5, 5.
> 
> ...


nice one mate, pullin some gd numbers as well on the deadlifts on your workout before:thumbup1:

I started doing good mornings, tbh Im too scared to go above 40kg with em:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im to scared to try them at all:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Merat said:


> nice one mate, pullin some gd numbers as well on the deadlifts on your workout before:thumbup1:
> 
> I started doing good mornings, tbh Im too scared to go above 40kg with em:lol:


I reckon I could have had another 1 or 2 reps at the 197.5k but I'm trying to train hard but without injuring myself, so will see how this works out.

You can really feel the good mornings in the hamstrings, and a little in the lower back, not bad pain though good pain


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Leg deload day.

Squats 70k x 5, 80k x 5, 90k x 5, 100k x 5.

Front squats 70k x 10 x 4.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice one mate, looks like the deload week is going great 

Started up a competitive journal btw, think you will like my intentions


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I will check it out just now buddy.

Today I am having a day off, nice to be off work and the gym, can just mess around watching tv and chilling


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Lucky twät!!!

Ive got deadlift:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last day of the deload week.

Deadlift 100k x 5, 110k x 5, 120k x 5.

Chins 9, 7, 7, 7, 6.

Bentover rows 70k x 10, 10, 10, 10.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well back into the swing of things, week 1 of the 3 week plan.

Push press 50k x 5, 52.5k x 5, 60k x 5, 67.5k x 5.

Incline chest press 32.5k x 10 x 5.

Dips BW + 10k x 12 x 5.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work mate,is it straight in full bore now after your recent deload?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Not this is what I'd class as easy week, then next week gets a bit heavier and drops to 3 reps then the week after it's time for a max out.

Training today:-

Squats 70k x 10, 90k x 5, 112.5k x 5, 127.5k x 5, 142.5k x 5.

Front squats 75k x 10 x 5.

Had a hellish day at work, the foreman has it in for me for sure, keeps busting my balls at every possibly turn, time for a job change.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cant be àrsed with folk like that mate,especially at work! :cursing:

Remember,happiness is a warm gun:thumb:

Your easy leg day would kill me mate:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers for the support big fella 

Been working long hours this week so not had much time for anything else, only just squeezing in 30 min gym sessions, have to do for now, better than nothing.

At work I have adopted a keep my head down and plug away attitude, I'm also not bothered what they do to me, fu*k them!

Training from yesterday:-

PL bench press 60k x 10, 60k x 10, 72.5k x 5, 82.5k x 5, 95k x 5.

Close grip bench 70k x 10 x 5.

Military press 50k x 10, 8, 8, 8.

Training from today:-

Deadlift 60k x 10, 110k x 10, 135k x 5, 157.5k x 5, 177.5k x 5.

Chins 8, 8, 5, 7, 7.

Rack pulls 150k x 10 x 3.

Shrugs 150k x 16, 14.

Well that's the easy week over, the next push session will be slightly harder.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yet more training today!

Push press 50k x 5, 50k x 5, 57.5k x 3, 67.5k x 3, 75k x 7.

Incline db press 35k x 10 x 5.

Dips BW x 15, +10kg x 12, +15kg x 12 x 3.

Also some axle power cleans with 70k and a 10 minute circuit to finish off at the end.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Like you say,fcuk them,that sorta **** does wonders for training aggression,use it to smash PB's dez:thumb:

Some good lifting for supposed 'easy' workouts,looking forward to your heavy weeks bigman,chin up


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Squats 70k x 10, 100k x 3, 110k x 3, 122.5k x 3, 135k x 3, 147.5k x 5.

Front squats 80k x 10 x 5.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well first time in the gym since Monday.

Mega busy at work, out the house at 6.30am and not in til 9.30pm every night, absolutely cnuted and didn't even get to see the wee man all week.

As I was feeling tired I decided it was time to enlist some help.

Got some pre-workout boosters that Clark Kent uses when he is struggling to get into Superman mode, he assured me these would do the trick, I certainly agree with him after today, as I said before, I was absolutely shattered pre gym.

PL bench 60k x 10, 5, 3, 80k x 3, 90k x 3, 100k x 7.

Close grip bench 72.5k x 10 x 5.

Military press 50k x 10, 8, 8, 8.

Also some work with the 80k atlas stone and 70k axle bar power cleans.

Good fun all round, the buzz ran out on the drive home, I'm now feeling comfortably numb


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff dez!what are these boosters you speak of eh you sly devil?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Pull day once again.

Deadlift 110k x 8, 110k x 5, 130k x 3, 152.5k x 3, 172.5k x 3, 192.5k x 6.

Wide grip chins 10, 8, 7, 6, 6.

Shrugs 110k x 20, 150k x 20, 14, 12, 14.

And some abs to finish.

Wanted at least 8 reps on the heaviest lift so annoyed to get 6, ah well another day.

Dan, pm for details of the boosters


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still alot better than i could do mate! 

Pm inbound!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well that is my gym closed for good, a sad day indeed.

Not trained all week due to working late, hopefully get a workout in another gym tomorrow till I find a permanent home.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best of luck bigman!these things test us dez,dont give up!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well first session in the new gym today.

Felt strange, everything just so different, even though in reality it is similar.

Thing I miss is sticking on my own angry rap or rock music to get me going for heavy sets.

Push press 50k x 8, 7, 62.5k x 5, 5, 72.5k x 3, 80k x 4.

Incline dbs chest press 34k x 10 x 5.

Dips x 15, +15kg x 10 x 4.

Power cleans sets at 60, 70, 80, 85kg.

And 6 rounds on the heavy bag.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice job getting into a gym already mate,cant keep a good man down


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Aye it's quite handy as well, only 10 mins away, I've convinced the owner to let me bring my 31kg axle barbell and farmers handles to the gym as well, so that's a plus.

Haven't trained legs for 2 weeks and it's supposed to be max reps at 160kg tomorrow morning, thinking of pinning some test prop and tren ace to get me going lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

good lifting. get youself one of those cheap mp3 player clip things off ebuyer cost like £10. can listen to whateveer **** you want to as loud as you want


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers Dom, was hoping for more but after 2 weeks out the gym and working late for 2 weeks solid dragging concrete about, I wasn't too unhappy.

I've tried to use those before but they seem to just get in my way more than anything else.

Maybe I'll just buy a massive 80's boombox and blast it loud hehe.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

the little clip on ones are good mate, can just clip it onto the top of your vest or tshirt or whatever.

or a 80s boombox works too 

i need atleast 8-10hours of sleep a night or i can barely function, yet alone get in the gym :/


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm the same at least 8 hours, been getting 6.5 recently and it shows.

Long weekend ahead though, so will try and catch up on some sleepy time.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

X2 dom,any less than 7.5 and i go downhill!! :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some people forget about the sleeping part and concentrate on the training and nutrition, but you can never underestimate sleep.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting journal mate, well done on the heavy deadlifts some big weights there :thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks buddy, my squats and deadlift much better than my chest/shoulder work, had so many shoulder injuries which have held me back, only one shoulder painful just now at least!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

9.30 am leg session I must be mad!

Squats 60k x 10, 10, 100k x 5, 5, 120k x 3, 130k x 5, 145k x 3, 162.5k x 5.

Front squats 80k x 10 x 5.

Farmers holds 95k side 28, 30, 35 seconds.

Good session overall, farmers holds not good, but haven't used them for a while so not totally displeased.

Front squats were agony on my wrists which were injured at work during the week and my right rotator cuff which I injured yesterday, still completed the sets though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great work bud,did you damage your rc during push press mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yes I believe I did, I'm pretty sure I then aggravated it by doing weighted dips, hopefully settle down with rest and some stretching.

I'm well used to these injuries now, could write a damn book on them lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your a fcuking trooper dez!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A natural trooper, maybe that is the problem, hmmm.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Been in bed ill with sickness and diarrhoea on Sunday and Monday.

Made to work today though and them the gym afterwards although feeling terrible.

PL bench 60k x 10, 5, 80k x 5, 85k x 5, 95k x 3, 105k x 6(PB)

Close grip bench 72.5k x 10 x 5.

Military press 50k x 8 x 3, 40k x 10 x 2.

Also some ab work which was a bad idea, as I have been running to the toilet ever since!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

PB!!!! Welldone dez!


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Great lifting mate, you must have a 240+ dead atm? You found a gym yet btw??


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Orite buddy, I am deadlifting tomorrow, last time I tried a 1 rep max was 232.5, but I don't think I would do even that just now, but you never know.

I'm using Jim Wendler's 5-3-1 system, and using this you never have to do a 1 rep max, so less stress on the body, shall see how it goes.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice one mate, I was trainng with a fella last friday who was doing the coan/phillipi deadlift routine, he was a big guy and seemed to think it was pretty productive so might move onto it sometime in the summer.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm quite happy with it just now, strength is almost what it was on my last cycle so can't complain.

My fitness not so good though, haven't done much since I changed gyms a year ago, but this new gym I've just went to has treadmills and cardio stuff again.

Was doing 45 min runs last year no bother but jumped on a treadmill today, 6mph and I could feel it after 10 mins, the joints will get used to it again with repeated use though I'm sure and fitness should improve.

Anyway onto todays training.

Deadlift 100k x 10, 5, 140k x 4, 162.5k x 5, 185k x 3, 205k x 4.

Wide chins 9, 8, 7, 6, 6.

Farmers shrugs 55k side x 15 x 5.

Not bad training this week overall considering I have been ill have achieved:-

Push press 80k x 4

Squat 162.5k x 5.

PL bench 105k x 6.

Deadlift 205k x 4.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Easy week this week.

Push press 50k x 5 x 5.

Incline chest press 34k x 10 x 5.

Dips BW + 12.5k x 12, 12, 10, 11, 11.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> *Easy week this week.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


 :crying:

No pb's bigman!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :crying:
> 
> No pb's bigman!


Hehe yeah no pbs in sight.

My current training runs over a 4 week plan, week 4 which is the current week is the deload week, a nice change to go into the gym knowing you can take it easy.

Going to start doing some cardio though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Just messing:wink:

A deload week will help alot with motivation i reckon mate,when i burn out i take a whole week off,its no different tbh


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I know your messing you big **** lol.

I have hits pbs after taking a week off previously, definitely does help, years ago I used to train through every pain and condition, ended up doing me damage.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Every other fùcker that joined last may has turned gold,im silver,whats the fcuking crack with that like!!!

:lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I just noticed that earlier, look at you all silver lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Deload leg day, great fun as so light.

Squats 60k x 10, 10, 100k x 5 x 5.

Front squats 80k x 10 x 5.

Axle power cleans 5 or 6 sets at 70k.

Then onto some cardio.

8 x 3 minute rounds of skipping and bagwork with 45 sec break between rounds.

Then finished off with a 10 minute sprint on the treadmill.

Could have went for longer but my lift home arrived.

All in a fun workout, both forearms fried from body hooks though!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still reckon you must be pretty fit with the bag and skipping mate,jesus i need to do something!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Haven't really been doing much cardio recently, I was absolutely gassed on the bag mate, but I will get it back 

A little cardio is good for you, might even help you eek out a few more reps on some stuff.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Definitely need to startme??? More reps hahaha


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

do you compete dewz?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> do you compete dewz?


Yes mate, would like to, but don't think I am anywhere near good enough.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats your best lifts? im sure if you keep at it you can compete.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dezw said:


> Yes mate, would like to, but don't think I am anywhere near good enough.


Balls. You're good enough when you feel ready.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> whats your best lifts? im sure if you keep at it you can compete.


Deadlift 232.5

Squat 180

Bench 130


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Balls. You're good enough when you feel ready.


I would only enter something if I had a chance of winning.

I've had a look at total from guys of a similar weight to me and I am miles away.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Another good easy workout.

Pl bench 60k x 10, 80k x 5 x 4.

Close grip bench 72.5k x 10 x 5.

Seated smith shoulder press 45k x10, 55k x 10, 65k x 10, 75k x 8, 7.

Flat flyes 18k x 15 x 2.

Then did 10 mins flat out on x-trainer and 10 mins flat out running.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Final workout of deload week.

Deadlift 100k x 10, 140k x 5, 5, 5.

Chins 10, 7, 7, 7.

Bentover rows 70k x 10, 10, 9, 9.

Farmers shrugs 60k x 15 x 4.

Then a couple of mile run on the treadmill.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Back to heavy:devil2: :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm looking forward to it, crappy feeling going into the gym and knowing you have nothing to aim for, my shoulder needs the rest though it is very painful.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ahh no gym today just 10 hours at work and then 2 hours working on the car, roll on Sunday and a day off


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Will be good to see how you progress when you finish deloading, will be watching your deadlift in particular, keep up the hard work:thumbup1:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

We'll see how it goes mate.

Push day today.

Push press 50k x 5, 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 5, 75k x 5.

Weighted dips 20k x 10 x 4.

Incline bench 80k x 10 x 2, 70k x 10 x 2.

Then did some rotator cuff work and a 15 min run.

Shouldn't have barbell benched, has tweaked the old rotator cuff again, back to dumbells next week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good work dez,take care of that shoulder mate!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Shoulders are a damn cnut!

You not had any issues yet with the massive weights you throw above your head?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Touch wood,not yet mate,theres nowt that would hurt me more than a shoulder injury with me being obsessed with pressing!

hope that niggle with yours goes away sharpish:thumbup1:


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

I also used to get a little niggle that fingers crossed doesnt come back.

Good to see your doing rotator cuff work, this has helped both my shoulders a lot. Take it easy on/maybe completely avoid the stuff that aggravates it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Very hot at work today, 10 hours of relentless sunshine, my pale freckly skin did not enjoy it!

Couldn't train as hard in the gym due to being tired but not the heavy week anyway so lucky in that regard.

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 5, 5, 112.5k x 5, 130k x 5, 145k x 5.

Front squats 85k x 10 x 4.

Good mornings 60k x 10 x 4.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Deadlift 232.5
> 
> Squat 180
> 
> Bench 130


OK - I'm calling you out now.

I compete and you outpull and outpress me. Our squats are identical.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mighty fine lifts there dez


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

M_at said:


> OK - I'm calling you out now.
> 
> I compete and you outpull and outpress me. Our squats are identical.


There is not much in it mate, plus I have juiced before!

I wouldn't even know were to look for a competition?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Dezw said:


> There is not much in it mate, plus I have juiced before!
> 
> I wouldn't even know were to look for a competition?


BPC isnt a tested fed, also you can find comps on poweliftinguk but tbh most qualifiers have already past, but im competing at a novice comp which might be right up your street in september, UK Open, think its being held in genesis gym middlesex wembly area


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

www.powerliftinguk.com

Lots of comps posted there.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers lads I shall have a look.


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Mate with them lifts you should defo look into competing, I am going to aswell maybe next year if i get stronger. It will provide a whole new life to training when theres something on the line to train for

What weight category would you be comfortable within though? (so that I dont enter it next year:whistling


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It would be nice to have some targets to hit.

As for weight category I am not sure.

I could lose weight easily, but I find I tend to also lose a lot of strength as well, so that is counter productive, would have to think about it.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Todays training, chest.

PL bench 65k x 10, 7, 72.5k x 5, 85k x 5, 95k x 5.

Close grip bench 75k x 10 x 5.

Seated db shoulder press 24k x 10, 26k x 10, 28k x 10, 30k x 9, 34k x 7.

Also a little ab work and 3 rounds on the bag, couldn't be bothered doing any more as I was sweating so much due to the clammy weather and had been sweating all day at work as well.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Just subscribed Dez, had a look through your lifts and the deadlift is very impressive mate.

I'll keep an eye on the journal and post what I can (whether it helps or not is a different story).


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

whackedout said:


> Just subscribed Dez, had a look through your lifts and the deadlift is very impressive mate.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the journal and post what I can (whether it helps or not is a different story).


Thanks mate, my back does seem to be the highlight of my training, my pushing work never comes close, shoulder issues don't help any hehe!

Are you my first subscriber lol!? :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Back today, week 1 of the 3 week plan so lightish, then had some fun doing lat pulldowns which I haven't tried for over a year, felt pretty good.

Deadlift 100k x 7, 5, 120k x 5, 140k x 5, 162.5k x 5, 185k x 5.

Bentover rows 70k x 10 x 4.

Front wide lat pulldowns 60k x 10, 75k x 10, 82.5k x 10, 90k x 8, 8.

Farmers shrugs 65k x 15 x 4.

Also some abs and cardio.

Very sweaty and humid day overall, think I have been sweating since I starting moving concrete about at 8am right until now when I just changed the oil on my car, the joys of summer!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Thanks mate, my back does seem to be the highlight of my training, my pushing work never comes close, shoulder issues don't help any hehe!
> 
> Are you my first subscriber lol!? :beer: :beer:


Me iz gold

Err ive been a subscriber since i first entered this journal mate:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Me iz gold
> 
> Err ive been a subscriber since i first entered this journal mate:thumb:


That's two then, but you will always be my first Dan :beer:

Bit of pushing today, damaged my neck/trap again on the last rep and set of push press, struggled through the next exercise then had to stop, going to see the physio on Monday, can't turn my head to the left!

Push press 40k x 5, 5, 60k x 5, 3, 67.5k x 3, 77.5k x 6.

Incline db chest press 36k x 10 x 4, 40k x 9.

I was like a water feature in the gym, not very comfortable training but all this heat might sweat a few lbs of lard off of me at least hehe.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Also considering running a cycle.

Looking for mainly strength so thinking of:-

700mg winstrol and other things that people can suggest?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why winny bigman,you not think TnT is the way to go dez,and all the nice benefits that go with it,maybe abit of mast too


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive been a subscriber too  i just read alot on ukm and dont post as much.

why nto some tren? im looking at trying that tnt450 soon


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I have loads of tren, but just find it makes me go a bit mental, just end up arguing and falling out with everybody, and thinking about sticking claw hammers in skulls, not good lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

sounds good to me


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> sounds good to me


Do you like the Saw films Dom?

That's what tren makes me want to do :thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah seen them all lol. hopefully ill find out soon enough  whats a good dose to start tren e on ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> yeah seen them all lol. hopefully ill find out soon enough  whats a good dose to start tren e on ?


400mg per week is nice.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I did 400mg first,did the job:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

So anyway, I am still looking for cycle input.

Mainly strength is what I am after, have just started 700mg winstrol, don't want to add tren due to anger management problems previously encountered.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Maybe oxy is a bad idea too mate,how about a big whack of test:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Test I am considering blasting at around 800-1000mg, not sure what dose exactly yet, but I started arimidex a few days ago in preparation


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Weight today 14 stone 1, quite heavy for me, but it's not extra fat 

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 5, 5, 120k x 3, 137.5k x 3, 155k x 10(PB)

I honestly think I could have performed at least 2 or 3 more reps, I stopped at 10 due to boredom.

Front squats 85k x 10 x 4.

This too light but building it up slowly as ir hurts my wrists.

Good mornings 70k x 10 x 4.

Heaviest I have performed this exercise, keep it light and form strict as it is potentially back killing.

Then did a little bit of cardio, heat in gym once again atrocious so kept it light as well.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> awesome squatting :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, my pb is 180 but today I reckon I coulda cracked 190 easy, just felt in the zone


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Now thats the dez i know and love:thumb:why not lower the reps and up the poundage to combat boredom


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> great stuff, why were you doing such high reps? just for a change?


It's the 5/3/1 training system I work to just now mate, the idea is to get your 1 rep max higher without ever doing a 1 rep max, and thus keeping you less stressed and maybe injury free but getting stronger.

That 155 set was 3 reps or more, so I stopped at 10, next week it's 1 or more at 167.5k, that should be fun.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Now thats the dez i know and love:thumb:why not lower the reps and up the poundage to combat boredom


Next week it is 167.5k mate, that will sort the boredom out! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Have a neck injury which is seriously hampering things but still trained.

PL bench 60k x 10, 10, 3, 80k x 3, 92.5k x 3, 102.5k x 9(PB)

Close grip bench 77.5k x 10 x 4.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hampering,and you get a pb??? Haha welldone mate:thumb:whats your bench max dez?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It's bloody annoying this neck thing mate, started in the neck but now radiates pain down into my trap and delt, was giving me hell earlier there when I was sanding and painting the skirtings, ah the joys!

The most I have attempted to bench before and succeeded was a rep at 130, so I'm hopeful of beating that soon......going for reps at 200 on the deadlift tomorrow, that should give me an idea of how close I am to my dead max as well, more pbs coming soon hopefully


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking very promising dez:thumbup1:take it easy with the deads though cos the deads may make it worse mate!!

What are you aiming for on deads 200x?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Absolute minimum of 5, hopefully 7.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well 6 it was Dan, but my neck/trap is really sore now!

I will say though that I lower the weight slowly and stop at the bottom every rep, I could do 9 or 10 if I wasn't stopping at the bottom and repped faster I believe.

Deadlift 100k x 10, 5, 130k x 5, 4, 155k x 3, 177.5k x 3, 200k x 6.

Seated Decline row thing 75k x 10, 82.5k x 10 x 3.

Front wide pulldowns 75k x 10 x 4.

Farmers shrugs 65k x 15 x 4.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I was a bit worried that it would go t1ts up for you with that neck mate,6 is great though,pretty much what you were going for:thumbup1:

Spill the beans mate,what cycle are you running?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

200k x6 is nice deadlifting. i was doing back yesterday. and i got onto deadlifts, ive had bad pip all week and cant walk but it was better yesterday. only had 140k on the bar and when i got to the 6th rep i felt like a pop in my leg where the pip had been so im convinced i had a oil pool or sterile abcess or something and it burst lol.

jabbed this morning and goign to do legs to disperse


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I was a bit worried that it would go t1ts up for you with that neck mate,6 is great though,pretty much what you were going for:thumbup1:
> 
> Spill the beans mate,what cycle are you running?


LOL.

Around 10 days ago I started 700mg winny ed, and that's it really.

Still deliberating over what to add I'm quite delighted with the current results, weight up, strength up, cardio down, gear is good lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> 200k x6 is nice deadlifting. i was doing back yesterday. and i got onto deadlifts, ive had bad pip all week and cant walk but it was better yesterday. only had 140k on the bar and when i got to the 6th rep i felt like a pop in my leg where the pip had been so im convinced i had a oil pool or sterile abcess or something and it burst lol.
> 
> jabbed this morning and goign to do legs to disperse


Good luck with them quad jabs mate, bloody awful they were for me!

I hate doing over 3 or 4 reps deadlifting but today my training plan calls for 3 or more, so more it is


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dezw said:


> LOL.
> 
> Around 10 days ago I started 700mg winny ed, and that's it really.
> 
> Still deliberating over what to add I'm quite delighted with the current results, weight up, strength up, cardio down, gear is good lol.


 Must be some good winny dez:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I was using Zenik winny but I am concerned that I have put so much weight on that they cannot be winny, so I have delved into the stash and from today running some other winny at the same dose to compare.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Supposed to be the first of my heavy days this week.

Tried to military press 40kg but my injured neck just can't take it, so sadly no training today.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ok things not good with my neck/trap injury.

Pain now really bad and has spread from my trap to my neck, shoulder and back and can hardly turn my head to the left and not much more to the right, seems so stiff.

Was supposed to see the physio yesterday and he cancelled, then he cancelled again today even after I told him the pain I was in, managed to book in somewhere else tomorrow but no idea of their experience/reputation.

Reckon I will have to stop my little flourishing cycle and training as well as just too painful.

My also have to give work a miss as I don't get paid when off, got sent home today and got paid but that won't happen again.

Here's hoping some treatment in the morning helps.

Just slapped some voltarol on it to see if that helps as I can't sleep either.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Much better today after a trip to a physio and more heavy latherings of voltarol.

Heavy squat day Friday here we come.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good news matei was going to say ease off and it will go away,sounds like a pulled muscle dez!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Aye mate was pulled a lil bit, better again today and should ne able to support the bar tomorrow.

These heavy weeks not going well, last time I was ill with a bug on my heavy week, this time injured, will still try for a pb though!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Hard day at work and all the usual crap blah blah blah.

So anyway today's training which was legs.

Squats 60k x 10, 5, 100k x 5, 120k x 5, 130k x 5, 150k x 3, 167.5k x 6(PB)

Front squats 90k x 10 x 4.

I could have got an extra rep I'm sure, but had no spotter so did not want to chance it, even so pretty happy.

Also a little bit of bagwork so work up even more of a sweat.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Welldone Dez:thumb-fcuking-B haha


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks matey.

All the squats and deadlifts are giving me large and thick abs though, which are not nice, not sure if I will have to calm them down a bit as it is really starting to annoy me.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

At least you have some abs:lol:i understand though,believe it or not my stomach is pretty well developed under neith all the shìt,do you do any ab work dez?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice one. i know what you mean about the abs. my ones stick out very far, and im not that fat lol.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I do ab work usually after every workout Dan, but this last year as my squats and deadlift have jumped up the gut has jumped out lol.

More training today, push work.

PL bench 60k x 10, 5, 75k x 5, 85k x 5, 97.5k x 3, 110k x 6(PB.)

Close grip bench 80k x 10 x 4.

Dumbell skullcrushers 16k x 8, 8, 7.

Military press 50k x 10, 10, 7.

Also some ab work and 20 mins on the treadmill at 3mp 10% incline.

And for the rest of the day I have been plastering my upstairs hallway, now i have to go and paint some radiators, a relaxing Saturday seems miles away!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Went out this morning for an hour round the back roads were I live, was a mixture of jogging and walking, couldn't jog very long during first 30 minutes due to back pumps and shin pumps, that died away and jogging was easy, then knees started to hurt, hobbled the last stretch back home.

Took exactly 30 mins on way out, turned round and got back in 29:30.

I am suffering for it now though as both knees are absolute agony, a good nights sleep should sort that hopefully.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Heavy pull day today.

Deadlift 100k x 10, 5, 140k x 5, 165k x 5, 190k x 3, 210k x 5(PB)

Seated row 82.5k x 10 x 4.

Bentover row 80k x 6 x 4.

Farmers shurgs 65k x 15 x 4.

And some abs.

The 210 deadlift for 5 reps is a smashing pb, very happy


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

AWESOME WORK MATE!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

More gym time today, nothing special like yesterday just an average sesh.

Military press 40k x 10, 5, 50k x 5, 55k x 5, 60k x 5, 65k x 4, 70k x 2.

Dips BW x 15 x 4.

Incline chest db press 36k x 7, 7, 8, 7.

Barbell curls 30k x 10 x 5.

And a few sets of dumbell preacher curls.

And some ab work.

And 25 mins incline walking on the treadmill.

Job done.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Heavy pull day today.
> 
> Deadlift 100k x 10, 5, 140k x 5, 165k x 5, 190k x 3, 210k x 5(PB)
> 
> ...


I would be if I could even lift half of that Lol.

Great job :thumbup1: , do you only train for strength mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I would be if I could even lift half of that Lol.
> 
> Great job :thumbup1: , do you only train for strength mate?


At present my training is mostly strength based, have did some bb stuff in the past but it bores me.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> 5 reps 210kg! great stuff :thumb:


And I feel fine today, no back pain or anything :beer: :beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Dezw said:


> At present my training is mostly strength based, have did some bb stuff in the past but it bores me.


I know what you mean, I get such a buzz of getting stronger and the results are instantly proven there in your face.

Im doing hypertrophy now but im gonna do strength every 3 months.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice deadlifting mate  im yet to go above 180kg :<


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

andysutils said:


> I know what you mean, I get such a buzz of getting stronger and the results are instantly proven there in your face.
> 
> Im doing hypertrophy now but im gonna do strength every 3 months.


As long as you are making progress buddy


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> very nice deadlifting mate  im yet to go above 180kg :<


Cheers Big D, I'm sure you could manage over 200kg if you really applied yourself


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i always end my back workout with deadlift. im sure i could do 200 if i started, but deadlifts pump my lower back up so much so i just leave it to end


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ah well there you go then, I knew you were much too big to only do 180 fresh!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol cheers


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What you training next Dez?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It was meant to be legs today.

But due to wrecking all my joints out running on roads last Sunday all my plans had to change.

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 10, 5, 115k x 5(knee hurting) 132.5k x 5(knee worse.)

Left the squats there as didn't want to do any more damage.

So did some socialising in the gym.

Then some situps.

Then some more chatting.

Then some situps.

Then 4 or 5 sets of preacher curls.

Then 30 mins on the treadmill walking on an incline.

Followed this with more situps.

Then conducted a bit of "business."

Then I went home and have been painting ever since, but no more!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Nice easy push session today.

PL bench 60k x 10, 10, 67.5k x 5, 77.5k x 5, 87.5k x 5, 97.5k x 5.

Close grip bench 82.5k x 10 x 4.

Military press 50k x 10, 10, 7, 7.

Dumbell skullcrushers 18k x 8, 8, 8.

Also some ab work and 30 mins of incline walking on the treadmill.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice lifting. I'm liking this journal


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cheers Mr Big, please feel free to pop in occasionally and leave some pearls of wisdom, or scorn, whichever you prefer 

Had my little boys christening today and some painting so no gym, working a 20 hour shift tomorrow so no gym either, then picking up and unloading 3 pallets of breeze block early on Tuesday, followed by hopefully the gym......then you guessed right more painting.....yay.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last workout of the "easy" week of my current training plan.

Deadlift 100k x 5, 5, 5, 140k x 5, 167.5k x 5, 190k x 5.

Seated row 82.5k x 10 x 3, 90k x 10, 97.5k x 7.

Farmers holds 95k 20secs, 20secs, 25secs.

Also a bit of ab work.

No cardio as earlier in the day I shifted 266 breeze block onto a van and then back off the van at my house, was quite hot as well must have sweated of 10lbs!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I should have been doing push press today as my main exercise, but due to it causing a recurring neck problem I have chucked this, so military press from now on.

Military press 40k x 10, 10, 50k x 3, 57.5k x 3, 65k x 7(PB)

Incline db chest press 38k x 10 x 4.

Weighted dips 15k x 10 x 4.

Preacher curls 18kdb x 4 x ? as I didn't count.

Also some ab stuff and 35 mins on the treadmill.

All time heavy weight of 14 stone 8 today, but not happy, dropping the carbs down and trying to shift some fat, some water as well strangely but I didn't think winstrol caused water retention, face looks puffy though, though most people use it to cut, this leads me to believe that:-

A: No-one has ever actually used winstrol and all previous reviews are all theory, and thus crap.

B: I react strangely to winstrol and it causes weird results in my body.

C: It is not winstrol, have used two different labs though with identical results.

D: Something else going on X-Files styleee.

My diet is very clean and hasn't changed much since I was 13 stone, but I am dropping carbs as I said above, will see how I react to this, maybe I am just getting old!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I should have been doing push press today as my main exercise, but due to it causing a recurring neck problem I have chucked this, so military press from now on.
> 
> Military press 40k x 10, 10, 50k x 3, 57.5k x 3, 65k x 7(PB)
> 
> ...


1) what brand is the winstrol mate? my mate is having a similar experience, running winstrol only but gaining weight...and lots of it.

2) you using anything else?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Zenik, Technik Labs.

Running 100mg ed, not using anything else.

Been on for 4 weeks so far.

I usually suffer really bad from gyno, and don't have that but do have water retention, so it's not from elevated female hormones, well I don't think it is anyway.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Zenik, Technik Labs.
> 
> Running 100mg ed, not using anything else.
> 
> ...


same as my mate then, no estro related sides either, hes running 100mg pro chem winny ed.

why that cycle tho mate?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well I have tried most other things, and couldn't be bothered jabbing, and those just happened to be lying around in amongst the stash


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Legs day on a Friday, woo fcuking hoo.

Left knee felt sore so took it easy till the last set.

70k x 7, 3, 100k x 3, 3, 125k x 3, 145k x 3, 165k x 9(PB)

Then just did some ab work and 30 mins on the treadmill as knee too sore to do anything else.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Was up late last night watching crap on the tv, so feeling rather tired today, then had to rush in gym as had to take wife to the hospital as she has had a bad reaction to an ant bite.

But managed a quick and rather poor workout, but better than nothing;.

Bench 60k x 10, 10, 70k x 3, 85k x 3, 95k x 3, 107.5k x 5.

Close grip bench 80k x 10 x 4.

Incline flyes 22k x 10 x 3.

Also a few sets of preacher curls and some ab stuff.

Back hom now, wife getting better, time to start painting again.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well today was pull day, and I had decided that it was time to try my nemesis of 235k on the deadlift again.

Have tried and failed previously on two occasions, once it just did not move, the other time I got it to just below my knees, then my nose burst and I failed.

Deadlift 100k x 5, 5, 140k x 3, 165k x 3, 185k x 3, 205k x 1, 225k x 1, 235k x 1(PB!)

Seated row 90k x 10 x 4.

Tried some barbell shrugs but neck hurting slightly after the deadlift so chucked those.

Bentover rows 80k x 7, 6 then stopped those as well due to the neck.

Finished off with some preacher curls and ab work super-setted.

Left the gym a very happy man


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Thanks mate.

How are things going for you?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well lads haven't trained since my epic deadlift pb session, and knocking down then building a new wall at my house over the weekend, so had to squeeze in a quick session today of push and legs.

PL bench 60k x 5, 70k x5, 85k x 5, 100k x 3, 115k x 5(PB)

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 5, 140k x 2, 160k x 1, 185k x 1(PB,) 195k x 1(PB,) *200K x 1(PB,)*

Close grip bench 80k x 10 x 4.

Yes you did read that correctly 200k squat, get your brain out of alpha and back into beta mode!

Squat was to parallel as well, had a spotter there and he nearly tried to help me at the bottom, but after a quick shout I found the power and got up out the hole, awesome, so happy with this althoug the body feeling the strain, just wish my upper body pushing power matched my legs and back.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well been busy around the house and outside the house so no gym since my epic squat and bench pb session, still feels good.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Still not managed to get to the gym, knocking the rest of a wall down after work today then fitting new fans on my car.

Will train tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> You must burn a tonne of kcals, you're always fixing sh1t! :lol:


Tell me about it mate, and I've still got a gut would you believe, must have the slowest metabolism ever!

Anyway managed to the gym today.

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 60k x 3, 70k x 4.

Incline chest db press 36k x 10, 38k x 10, 8, 8.

Weighted dips 15k x 12 x 4.

Also some ab work.

Then went home and shovelled a tonne of sand off the back of the pickup.

But work finally over for the day


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Some early morning training today.

Deadlift 100k x 5, 5, 140k x 5, 165k x 5, 195k x 5.

Barbell Shrugs 100k x 20, 120k x 20, 140k x 20, 140k x 13, trap sore so stopped.

Seated rows pin number 16 x 10, 10, number 17 x 10, 10.

Then off for a trip to the physio.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Back to easy week.

PL Bench 60k x 10, 70k x 10, 77.5k x 5, 87.5k x 5, 97.5k x 5.

Close grip bench 82.5k x 10 x 4.

Military press 50k x 10, 8, 7.

Flat flyes 20k x 13, 12, 13.

Also some ab and bicep work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Didn't really feel like training today, but went along anyway.

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 5, 115k x 5, 132.5k x 5, 150k x 5.

The just messed around doing situps and some other crap for a while.

The 150 set felt super heavy yet just the other week would have been a warmup.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Last day of the easy week.

Military press 40k x 10, 50k x 5, 5, 57.5k x 5, 65k x 5.

Weighted dips 15k x 12 x 4.

Incline chest db press 38k x 10, 10, 10, 8.

Also some ab work.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well was a back workout today.

Deadlift 100k x 5, 5, 140k x 3, 162.5k x 3, 185k x 3, 210k x 2.

I wanted at least 3 on the heavy set so was not happy with this.

Rack pulls 140k x 10 x 4.

Seated row pin 18 x 10 x 4.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Mega busy day at work, but still managed a quick workout.

PL Bench Press 60k x 10 x 2, 80k x 3, 87.5k x 3, 97.5k x 3, 107.5k x 5.

Close grip bench 82.5k x 10 x 4.

Flat flyes 18k x 15, 14, 14.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

My weight is going down so the diet is working.

Strength is also suffering though.

Squats 60k x 10, 100k x 5, 3, 120k x 3, 132.5k x 3, 150k x 2, 5, 85k x 33.

Front squats 80k x 9, 8, 7.

Then did some bi/tri supersets followed by ab work.


----------

